# New Drivel Cause Its Tuesday driveler #43



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 16, 2012)

Drivel on, chillrens....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 16, 2012)

Forgot the video. I have footage of THE BEAST almost getting eaten by a giant dog, but THE BEAST lives on, thanks to Copenhagen!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2012)

We need a number !!!!

as well as coffee this hump day morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2012)

Good morning Gobblin.

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers this morning.  Now pass the coffee so that I can get awake.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 17, 2012)

I em cornfused.  Now it's Wednesday AKA Humping day.  Can I still Drivel?

Mornin erry buddy...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

yep . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am waiting for someone to show me how country feels....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

here we go again


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am waiting for someone to show me how country feels....



jus letcher hair down an getche sum uf that layd on back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

Honey Boo Boo is pulling for Obama to win. 

Well if that's not incentive to vote for Romney I just don't know what is.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Honey Boo Boo is pulling for Obama to win.
> 
> Well if that's not incentive to vote for Romney I just don't know what is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mornin, sausage bisq. and mustard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am waiting for someone to show me how country feels....










mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, sausage bisq. and mustard






Had a sausage doggie with mustard and hawt sauce !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a sausage doggie with mustard and hawt sauce !!!



Hawt sauce this early.... livin on the wild side


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

Mornin bucknuts


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin bucknuts


 where's the soap, gonna wash yo mouf out, young'un!

Mernin Ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where's the soap, gonna wash yo mouf out, young'un!
> 
> Mernin Ya'll!



Mornin you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin you


 Hi............ any travel plans today????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi............ any travel plans today????



Why, do i need to make some


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

I am soooooo sleepy, nappy time . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Why, do i need to make some


 meybe............


Hooked On Quack said:


> I am soooooo sleepy, nappy time . . .


niterzzzz BigN..............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where's the soap, gonna wash yo mouf out, young'un!
> 
> Mernin Ya'll!



Sorry, thalt it waz jus Unk an mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

Roasted yard bird with baked tater and ternup greenz. that'l put hair on yer chest!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 17, 2012)

botg, you just have a knack for good eats


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sorry, thalt it waz jus Unk an mud


I'll fergive ya this time.......... 


blood on the ground said:


> Roasted yard bird with baked tater and ternup greenz. that'l put hair on yer chest!





SnowHunter said:


> botg, you just have a knack for good eats


 and a way of saying it too!
Mornin Sista!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Not having the number in the thread title made me miss it last night. 
Anybody want to take call for me this week? I'm tired of it already.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

G'mornin folks! What's going on up in here?


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll fergive ya this time..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Sista!  


and Mornin to all y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> _*Not having the number in the thread title made me miss it last night. *_
> Anybody want to take call for me this week? I'm tired of it already.


 I KNOW!!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> G'mornin folks! What's going on up in here?


 Ahem, you need to amend your title darlin'!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!
> 
> 
> and Mornin to all y'all!


 Are the leaves changing up your way good yet?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> G'mornin folks! What's going on up in here?



waiting on you to go back and edit the thread title.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW!!
> 
> Ahem, you need to amend your title darlin'!
> 
> Are the leaves changing up your way good yet?????





rhbama3 said:


> waiting on you to go back and edit the thread title.



Done! Sorry!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> waiting on you to go back and edit the thread title.










Altamaha Stalker said:


> Done! Sorry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Done! Sorry!



I didn't know you was a Playa!!! 
Nice outfit bro!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW!!
> 
> Ahem, you need to amend your title darlin'!
> 
> Are the leaves changing up your way good yet?????


gettin there! acorns are falling like crazy...squirrels everywhere


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Done! Sorry!


overachiever!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am sure glad to know this is #43.  I lost count.

Hey, this driveler should have been named Richard Petty!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> gettin there! acorns are falling like crazy...squirrels everywhere
> 
> slacker!


 our acorns have been falling a while now.......and I'm watching the squirrels, gonna take some practice on them here shortly!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know you was a Playa!!!
> Nice outfit bro!



Pimpin ain't easy......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> gettin there! acorns are falling like crazy...squirrels everywhere
> 
> overachiever!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am sure glad to know this is #43.  I lost count.
> 
> Hey, this driveler should have been named Richard Petty!



Didn't even think of that... #44 should be Adam Petty then!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

I REALLY dislike day shift.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> gettin there! acorns are falling like crazy...squirrels everywhere
> 
> overachiever!



Yes, I am a slacker.... At least I'm good at it....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I REALLY dislike day shift.



Drink 6 red bulls. You will be fine!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Drink 6 red bulls. You will be fine!


 Are you kidding me????? NNNnooooooo........... you don't wanna see him jacked up on caffeine, much less sumthin as lethal as red bull!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Done! Sorry!



Nice tan bro  Didn realise there waz that much sun shinin down under the big pine tree


----------



## modern_yeoman (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Honey Boo Boo is pulling for Obama to win.
> 
> Well if that's not incentive to vote for Romney I just don't know what is.



TLC and the traveling circus known as "Honey Boo Boo" are coming to the Salon my wife works at to get their hair did..

They were customers of mine for years... What you see is what you get...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Yes, but the wrong way. Going to Albany.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I REALLY dislike day shift.


Thought you were going to bed.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

Shoulda jus said I hav issues


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> TLC and the traveling circus known as "Honey Boo Boo" are coming to the Salon my wife works at to get their hair did..
> 
> They were customers of mine for years... What you see is what you get...


Bless yo heart.



Hankus said:


> Shoulda jus said I hav issues


How many issues ya got Hankus 6



blood on the ground said:


>


Don't spill it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> TLC and the traveling circus known as "Honey Boo Boo" are coming to the Salon my wife works at to get their hair did..
> 
> They were customers of mine for years... What you see is what you get...









 we won't hold it against you............


mudracing101 said:


> Yes, but the wrong way. Going to Albany.
> Thought you were going to bed.


 pm incoming...........


Hankus said:


> Shoulda jus said I hav issues


 but we already know that.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

well I'll be................ looky there...............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless yo heart.
> 
> 
> How many issues ya got Hankus 6
> ...



Too numerous to calculate  (Lawd if yall really could get in my head fer an hour  )


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

Alarm went off at 5somethin and i hit snooze ... like 8 times 

Looks like ill try the evening hunt!


Hows yall?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well I'll be................ looky there...............



Kwain Keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless yo heart.
> 
> 
> How many issues ya got Hankus 6
> ...



what.. the beans?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we won't hold it against you............



I won't hold them against me either!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Alarm went off at 5somethin and i hit snooze ... like 8 times
> 
> Looks like ill try the evening hunt!
> 
> ...



Numerical issue


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well I'll be................ looky there...............



Queen Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Alarm went off at 5somethin and i hit snooze ... like 8 times
> 
> Looks like ill try the evening hunt!
> 
> ...


Reining wonderfully and you?


Hankus said:


> Kwain Keebs





modern_yeoman said:


> I won't hold them against me either!


 I don't blame ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Dang big ole hairy spider just tried to escape under my desk !!!  Sprayed his fuzzy butt with Glade air freshner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Mmmmmm, crock pot cooked roast beef, gravy and onions, along with fresh green beans and garlic bacon mashed potatos !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang big ole hairy spider just tried to escape under my desk !!!  Sprayed his fuzzy butt with Glade air freshner.


So now it's a fresh and breezy big ole hairy spider?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So now it's a fresh and breezy big ole hairy spider?



Thats the best kind


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang big ole hairy spider just tried to escape under my desk !!!  Sprayed his fuzzy butt with Glade air freshner.



Yep, I can see the Headlines in the "Spider Gazette" now,

"Georgia Spider Becomes The Freshest Smelling Spider On The Planet.....Thanks To The Quackster".    

I think that you better keep a good lookout for that spider.

I sprayed a yellow jacket one time with some air freshener.  He buzzed me a couple of times and I grabbed a can from the shelf (which I thought was a flying insect spray) and proceeded to spray that jacket real good.  It fell to the ground and I thought that it was dead UNTIL that esso bee came right back up and stung the heck out of me on my wrist.  Well at least that jacket smelled good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang big ole hairy spider just tried to escape under my desk !!!  Sprayed his fuzzy butt with Glade air freshner.



all spiderz are poizen-us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> all spiderz are poizen-us


Especially the ones that bark...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So now it's a fresh and breezy big ole hairy spider?






Naw, I used the spray to flush 'em out from under the desk then smushed him with my boot!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Especially the ones that bark...



yep they be da worst.... they tend ta utack the lil women from under the covers at night


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Queen Keebs!





blood on the ground said:


> all spiderz are poizen-us



I hate spiders


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Ding !!!  Dinner is served .


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

Had sum SOS and muffins.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 17, 2012)

Homemade beef noodle soup.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

im ready for some sammiches in the can


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

Ahight, done wif da homemade beenie weenies, time to get back to work, before the levitation starts..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Now I'm really sleepy . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now I'm really sleepy . . .



kwitcher cryin


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Ham sammich and celery sticks at my desk. Going to eat a bowl of chilli at the house in at 1:00.   Pfffft


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Flied lice & flied cheeky weengs............ nom, nom, nom.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kwitcher cryin





kwitcher   me !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> kwitcher   me !!!



Caint we all jus git along


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint we all jus git along









 that IS them getting along!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Quack!
You done popularized them boyz of Hankus'


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> kwitcher   me !!!


I got brewses im tellin


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint we all jus git along


howdy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack!
> You done popularized them boyz of Hankus'





I figured by doing that I'd get them banded faster !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I got brewses im tellin
> 
> howdy


How do



Hooked On Quack said:


> I figured by doing that I'd get them banded faster !!!


You so mean.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack!
> You done popularized them boyz of Hankus'







Hooked On Quack said:


> I figured by doing that I'd get them banded faster !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got a haircut. I like getting a haircut. Especially by who cut it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I just got a haircut. I like getting a haircut. Especially by who cut it





You're not in Sandersville are ya ???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I just got a haircut. I like getting a haircut. Especially by who cut it


 Did Miz Dawn cut your hair?????????


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're not in Sandersville are ya ???





Keebs said:


> Did Miz Dawn cut your hair?????????



Nope, local HAWTIE!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Man, the board is SLOWWWWW right now.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're not in Sandersville are ya ???


 same page...........


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Man, the board is SLOWWWWW right now.


..............................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............................


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> same page...........
> 
> ..............................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

BZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz bluwp...
ptsshhh...gulp,gulp,gulp...aaahhh cold brew an fishin!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



i think yer gettin a bite


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2012)

Howdy, remember me?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, remember me?



Howdy, Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i think yer gettin a bite


Dang, lost it. It was a big ole bass too.



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, remember me?



Where you been


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang, lost it. It was a big ole bass too.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you been



I guess he went back.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2012)

I`ve been down at the cabin, plunderin` around since last Friday. Already plannin` another getaway now.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz bluwp...
> ptsshhh...gulp,gulp,gulp...aaahhh cold brew an fishin!!


 qwit braggin............


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, remember me?


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been down at the cabin, plunderin` around since last Friday. Already plannin` another getaway now.



Shoot ya a deer with that smokepole?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Shoot ya a deer with that smokepole?





Only saw one, just a glimpse. No chance for a shot.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Only saw one, just a glimpse. No chance for a shot.



I have slipped around a little, but no shots either. Saturday morning there will be a smackdown on one though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I guess he went back.....





Kang Stawker !!!  Awwwwww HAIL !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Stawker !!!  Awwwwww HAIL !!!



It is good to be the kang


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> qwit braggin............
> 
> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Only saw one, just a glimpse. No chance for a shot.


: AHEM^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> : AHEM^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Get back in the kitchen!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> : AHEM^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





Hey Keebs!  Deer was about 70 yards out, in the thick stuff. I just barely saw part of it for a second. I don`t even know if it was a buck or a doe.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Get back in the kitchen!


 I'll go cook as soon as YOU go clean it up!


Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!  Deer was about 70 yards out, in the thick stuff. I just barely saw part of it for a second. I don`t even know if it was a buck or a doe.


 Heeeyyy!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll go cook as soon as YOU go clean it up!
> 
> Heeeyyy!





I am glad I am out of reach of your rolling pin!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I am glad I am out of reach of your rolling pin!


 I don't "do" rolling pins.............. us WOW's have skillets!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't "do" rolling pins.............. us WOW's have skillets!



Well, good. Go fry me some porkchops in it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Well, good. Go fry me some porkchops in it!









 fine, you gotta cook dessert & clean up the kitchen afterwards then!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> fine, you gotta cook dessert & clean up the kitchen afterwards then!



Jello pudding and paper plates.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Jello pudding and paper plates.....


 wiff cool whip??  ohohoh & skrawberries!!!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wiff cool whip??  ohohoh & skrawberries!!!!!!!



Of course!

Or maybe just some pig candy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Of course!
> 
> Or maybe just some pig candy


OMG, yes, just pig candy!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OMG, yes, just pig candy!



I figured you may like that... I haven't made any in a while, may have to whup some up tonite...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Quittin time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint we all jus git along



Where you wanna get along to?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 17, 2012)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I figured you may like that... I haven't made any in a while, may have to whup some up tonite...





mudracing101 said:


> Quittin time


 I'm settin here waiting, don't ya hear the horn blowing?!?!?  Take your ear plugs out already!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where you wanna get along to?





chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks.


 Chuuucckiiieeeepppoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Later darlin'!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks.



Hey



Keebs said:


>



Bye


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey
> 
> Hey ya self biggun!
> Hope ya been well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice to be back home wiff da Family!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice to be back home wiff da Family!!!





Hey Chief, bye Chief, it's quittin time !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, bye Chief, it's quittin time !!!!



Hey Quackmaster!!! Catch ya on the flip flop


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quackmaster!!! Catch ya on the flip flop



Wassup, Jeffro? 

How you and yours be?


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

Didnt see no deer today, but hung a stand in a area that looks promising. Maybe i wont hit snooze 8 times in the morning...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt see no deer today, but hung a stand in a area that looks promising. Maybe i wont hit snooze 8 times in the morning...



Whassup Slip?! Get yo hiney outt the bed. Those deer ain't going to shoot themselves!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Whassup Slip?! Get yo hiney outt the bed. Those deer ain't going to shoot themselves!



No but they'll dang sure commit sueyside runnin at cars and trucks...


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Whassup Slip?! Get yo hiney outt the bed. Those deer ain't going to shoot themselves!


I know it. Felt like a big dummy waking up at 10am

You had any luck this smoke pole season?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> No but they'll dang sure commit sueyside runnin at cars and trucks...



 For sure...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No but they'll dang sure commit sueyside runnin at cars and trucks...



That they will. Especially during the rut. More big bucks fall to trucks than rifles.

I know this all to well. A big boy I wanted got plowed on US #1 2 years ago.



slip said:


> I know it. Felt like a big dummy waking up at 10am
> 
> You had any luck this smoke pole season?
> 
> ...



No, I mainly slipped D) around and looked at possibilities for the firearms season. I saw a lil bit,  but no shots fired. I like my chances with the .308, though....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2012)

What a day.....
The cherry on top was i got an e-mail from my favorite Bama football site saying i was banned for being an alter account. 
 Now, don't get me wrong, i have been banned by most Tennessee and Auburn sites, but this time i'm actually innocent!
Got some e-mails to send to plead my case.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What a day.....
> The cherry on top was i got an e-mail from my favorite Bama football site saying i was banned for being an alter account.
> Now, don't get me wrong, i have been banned by most Tennessee and Auburn sites, but this time i'm actually innocent!
> Got some e-mails to send to plead my case.



Troublemaker


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

There has been a pie on the counter since i got home that has just needed "A few more minutes to cool" this entire time.....Thinking it may just be cool enough to make it disappear. The whole thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Troublemaker


I'm so misunderstood.....


slip said:


> There has been a pie on the counter since i got home that has just needed "A few more minutes to cool" this entire time.....Thinking it may just be cool enough to make it disappear. The whole thing.


 What kind of pie?
Nevermind....... it doesn't matter. I'd tear it up right now if i could.


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

Lawd i love Duck Dynasty


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm so misunderstood.....
> 
> What kind of pie?
> Nevermind....... it doesn't matter. I'd tear it up right now if i could.



Peach


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What a day.....
> The cherry on top was i got an e-mail from my favorite Bama football site saying i was banned for being an alter account.
> Now, don't get me wrong, i have been banned by most Tennessee and Auburn sites, but this time i'm actually innocent!
> Got some e-mails to send to plead my case.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Troublemaker


Do I need to start keeping an eye on you around here now that you have marked a troublemaker by your own Peeps!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do I need to start keeping an eye on you around here now that you have marked a troublemaker by your own Peeps!!



No sir, it was just all a misunderstanding. Looks like a LOT of people got the same message over there by mistake. Whew! that skeer'd me....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No sir, it was just all a misunderstanding. Looks like a LOT of people got the same message over there by mistake. Whew! that skeer'd me....


Carry on Bro!!......Keep them Tennasty, and Dang War Eagle fans in check!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2012)

It is Fri eve and all is well in Jawja


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you drivelers.

I am kinda down this morning as one of my close friends died yesterday.  He was a very interesting 86 year old retired military man that I stopped and visited with him and his wife frequently.  He loved sitting on his porch and keeping an eye over the neighborhood while always having a friendly wave to all that passed by.  He was highly respected by every kid that has grown up in this neighborhood as well.  I am sure going to miss our friendly chats.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 18, 2012)

Its Thigh High Thursday  Boys getcha waders, wimmins grab ya gogo boots


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 18, 2012)

Mornin.  Raining in Coweta County.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Good


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

Mernin.....wet in Hampton!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin.....wet in Hampton!!



Mornin Jeffro, clear here. Send some our way


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, clear here. Send some our way



Mornin, King Mud!!  There went my plans for today...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got a call, cousins boy 15, got him a wall hanger yesterday afternoon Supposed to bring him by on the way to the taxidermist  i'll try and get a pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a call, cousins boy 15, got him a wall hanger yesterday afternoon Supposed to bring him by on the way to the taxidermist  i'll try and get a pic.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2012)

mernin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin



mornin Blood


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

Mernin!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 18, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.


 Do we know you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin



backatcha!! 



Keebs said:


> Mernin!







Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.







Keebs said:


> Do we know you?



That's bout all I know!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Good morning, chillrens!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning, chillrens!



Mornin, Friday Eve


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning, chillrens!


 pig candy???????


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Friday Eve


Shoot, it's the Eve of the Eve to Gun Season, darlin', whatchutalkinbout!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good morning, chillrens!



Mornin AS!! 

Gotta get ready to take rental van back, reckon I'll catch y'all later....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pig candy???????
> 
> Shoot, it's the Eve of the Eve to Gun Season, darlin', whatchutalkinbout!



No pig candy. I was waiting on you to get to The Big Pine Tree....Will more than likely make some tonite. I did make some hotdogs with sauerkraut though


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin AS!!
> 
> Gotta get ready to take rental van back, reckon I'll catch y'all later....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

Busybusybusy . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pig candy???????
> 
> Shoot, it's the Eve of the Eve to Gun Season, darlin', whatchutalkinbout!



you right Where you gonna be? Supposed to be a lil chilly Sat morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Busybusybusy . . .



Back to work


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> No pig candy. I was waiting on you to get to The Big Pine Tree....Will more than likely make some tonite. I did make some hotdogs with sauerkraut though





Hooked On Quack said:


> Busybusybusy . . .


 me tooo..............


mudracing101 said:


> you right Where you gonna be? Supposed to be a lil chilly Sat morning


not sure, got a few stands I could pick from if the neighbors don't come up and if they do? heck, I'll set on my bucket at the back of my place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Of cours pic dont doesnt do it justice, but a great deer for a 15 year old . Or for any body for that matter


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

I've heard the phrase "bagged one today" but I didn't know it was "literal"!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 693757
> Of cours pic dont doesnt do it justice, but a great deer for a 15 year old . Or for any body for that matter



Very nice deer!!! I would be proud of it! Tell him congrats!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've heard the phrase "bagged one today" but I didn't know it was "literal"!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 693757
> Of cours pic dont doesnt do it justice, but a great deer for a 15 year old . Or for any body for that matter




Congrats to the young'un!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've heard the phrase "bagged one today" but I didn't know it was "literal"!!!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Very nice deer!!! I would be proud of it! Tell him congrats!!





rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to the young'un!!!!



Now his daddy has to step up maybe ask for some tips


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Now his daddy has to step up maybe ask for some tips





I need some tips from him myself!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2012)

i been bizier then a centipede in a toe countin contest tuday


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 693757
> Of cours pic dont doesnt do it justice, but a great deer for a 15 year old . Or for any body for that matter



Mighty fine right there Mud, tell the youngun congradudadgumlations.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i been bizier then a centipede in a toe countin contest tuday



Did Seth type that for you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Did Seth type that for you?



howdjew guess


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howdjew guess





Them youngins are running amok today. Looks like Nic had to tomahawk a few of the threads!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 693757
> Of cours pic dont doesnt do it justice, but a great deer for a 15 year old . Or for any body for that matter



Nice Buck!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell that youngun he done good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 693757
> Of cours pic dont doesnt do it justice, but a great deer for a 15 year old . Or for any body for that matter



Congrats to the young feller!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

What's fer lunch?? Looks like I'm gonna have to settle for tuna helper


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?? Looks like I'm gonna have to settle for tuna helper



I'm sorry.

Leftover grilled hamburger with MUSTARD


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 whaaaa............????????  tell kidlet congrats!


blood on the ground said:


> i been bizier then a centipede in a toe countin contest tuday





Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?? Looks like I'm gonna have to settle for tuna helper





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Leftover grilled hamburger with MUSTARD


2nd half of my flied lice & cheeky weengs..............

 stooopid mediacom, been down a while & OH YEAH, I just won a $25 gas card by participating in our health fair! also found out my BP is up, need to go see doc about my meds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Leftover grilled hamburger with MUSTARD



It's actually not that bad, daughter made it last night and Dr'd it up with some broccori and stuff 

Backyard burger wiff mustard would've been better, yeah


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 693757
> Of cours pic dont doesnt do it justice, but a great deer for a 15 year old . Or for any body for that matter




Wow, alot of character in that rack !!  Congrats !!







Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?? Looks like I'm gonna have to settle for tuna helper





Home made vegetable soup and a meat loaf sammich !1


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Them youngins are running amok today. Looks like Nic had to tomahawk a few of the threads!



twelvens.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, alot of character in that rack !!  Congrats !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to beat!!


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2012)

Got up on time today and did not hit the snoozer .... but it was raining like a mug.


And to top it off, i work saturday and some crazy hours the rest of next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> twelvens.....



Hopin Quack'll go  their hineys before the day is out!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopin Quack'll go  their hineys before the day is out!!





I'm hoping if we ignore them, they'll go away.  I deleted my thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hoping if we ignore them, they'll go away.  I deleted my thread.



That's it.....we need to get everyone to go delete their posts and just leave their threads blank


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

Gettin nappy round here....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Leftover grilled hamburger with MUSTARD


hey, i had gwilled hambuwgews


Keebs said:


> whaaaa............????????  tell kidlet congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me could eat the flight gear off the yard bird eva day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll tell him all ya'll congrat's him


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Renegade with baked tater


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey, i had gwilled hambuwgews
> 
> 
> me could eat the flight gear off the yard bird eva day!











 You AINT right, but . 


mudracing101 said:


> I'll tell him all ya'll congrat's him





mudracing101 said:


> Renegade with baked tater



Dang Mud, You KANG again. Might want to play the lotto on your way home.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey, i had gwilled hambuwgews
> 
> 
> *me could eat the flight gear off the yard bird eva day!*





mudracing101 said:


> _*Renegade*_ with baked tater


 what that is?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Mud, You KANG again. Might want to play the lotto on your way home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

Kang Mudgrow !!!!  Awwwww Hail !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Leftover grilled hamburger with MUSTARD


MMMMMMMMMM mustard


Keebs said:


> also found out my BP is up,


I need to quit  texting you after hours



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You AINT right, but .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what that is?



Renegade: Steak from Longhorn's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Renegade: Steak from Longhorn's



You MUST be da Kang cuz you sho is eatin like one. Awwwwwww Hail.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You MUST be da Kang cuz you sho is eatin like one. Awwwwwww Hail.



A big fat King


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A big fat King



Someone call?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Check the mailboxes!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone call?



What's up Bone?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to quit  texting you after hours


 you can't do that!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Renegade: Steak from Longhorn's


I LOVE Lo.....................steaks.........................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You MUST be da Kang cuz you sho is eatin like one. Awwwwwww Hail.


Don't he though?!?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> A big hawt King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Check the mailboxes!





boneboy96 said:


> Someone call?


 Hey you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone call?


 HiyaBob!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Check the mailboxes!


 I think I made it postable for you.............. returning for your inspection..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Check the mailboxes!



 idjit


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HiyaBob!
> 
> I think I made it postable for you.............. returning for your inspection..............



Done.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Check the mailboxes!






I didn't get nuffin ???


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't get nuffin ???



Prolly somebody would have to splain it to ya anyways.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2012)

im outa here.... y'all keep it out uf da ditch


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up Bone?


Howdy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey you.


Hey there!   


Keebs said:


> HiyaBob!
> 
> I think I made it postable for you.............. returning for your inspection..............


Hi ya d3!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im outa here.... y'all keep it out uf da ditch





boneboy96 said:


> Hi ya d3!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone call?






Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't get nuffin ???


Me neither



blood on the ground said:


> im outa here.... y'all keep it out uf da ditch



Later Blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Check the mailboxes!




Got it . . . 






Hornet22 said:


> Prolly somebody would have to splain it to ya anyways.





 







Hiya Bonerboy !!!  Hope you're feeling betta ???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me neither


 you sure? double check there, darlin'................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sure? double check there, darlin'................





Got one from you too !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got one from you too !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Busy day today.... Maybe if I wasn't posting on the internet I wouldn't be so busy....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sure? double check there, darlin'................


Nope, nothing


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Busy day today.... Maybe if I wasn't posting on the internet I wouldn't be so busy....



You're thinking to hard.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, nothing
> 
> 
> You're thinking to hard.



That has NEVER been a problem


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright, time to go. I got Keebs pullin the truck around. Had her wash it before we leave so we can hit the dirt roads in style. She fussed a lil. but got it clean none the less. Later ya'll


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, time to go. I got Keebs pullin the truck around. Had her wash it before we leave so we can hit the dirt roads in style. She fussed a lil. but got it clean none the less. Later ya'll



Later, mud!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, time to go. I got Keebs pullin the truck around. Had her wash it before we leave so we can hit the dirt roads in style. She fussed a lil. but got it clean none the less. Later ya'll


 and guess who's driving??????? Later!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

Muuuuuuuch betta!! scratch......yawn....smack!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Check the mailboxes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2012)

'Cmoan seven 'o clock . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and guess who's driving??????? Later!!!!!!!!!



Answer your phone woman.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Answer your phone woman.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



she got the winder down and the beatbox on, she cant hear it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> she got the winder down and the beatbox on, she cant hear it



I reckon. I'm not sure why womenz even have cell phones...


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on the mend!      And my mailbox is empty!


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2012)

Hunted since 1:30...Stalked around while it was windy then found a plot to sit on until dark ... didnt see a thang, still fun being out there though...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anybody seen  Bammers indoor pond? Where are pics.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm on the mend!      And my mailbox is empty!



I don't have your email, but the pic is cleaned up and posted....



slip said:


> Hunted since 1:30...Stalked around while it was windy then found a plot to sit on until dark ... didnt see a thang, still fun being out there though...



Dang sure beats work!  Fun slipping around the woods! Makes me feel primal for sure! Low kill ratio to number of hunts, but who cares?!?!?!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Has anybody seen  Bammers indoor pond? Where are pics.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I don't have your email, but the pic is cleaned up and posted....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang sure beats work!  Fun slipping around the woods! Makes me feel primal for sure! Low kill ratio to number of hunts, but who cares?!?!?!


How did the pig candy turn out??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey!!! Where'd everybody go???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!! Where'd everybody go???


Vacation day tomorrow, and Tag say's I still have to get up early in the morning!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Vacation day tomorrow, and Tag say's I still have to get up early in the morning!!!



Them womenz try to kill us off early, I'm convinced of it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them womenz try to kill us off early, I'm convinced of it.


Well it looks like ZZZZ

I best follow her advice!!

ZZZZ........ZZZZZ


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2012)

Better get the coffee served after the longish white page of death this morning.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm coffee and donuts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmm coffee and donuts



I do have donuts to share


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 19, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Tripod and TGIF to all of you this morning. 

Gobblin, you are right about the loooonnnnggggg white screen of death this morning.  I tried several times to get on over 1 1/2 ago but couldn't so I ate breakfast, washed a load of laundry, then read the newspaper before trying it again.  

Got lots of things to do today so better get busy.  Hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Tripod and TGIF to all of you this morning.
> 
> Gobblin, you are right about the loooonnnnggggg white screen of death this morning.  I tried several times to get on over 1 1/2 ago but couldn't so I ate breakfast, washed a load of laundry, then read the newspaper before trying it again.
> 
> Got lots of things to do today so better get busy.  Hope all of you have a great day.





Hankus said:


> Yep



mornin fellers.....it's friday!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

'Mornin ya'll !!!  Today's my Friday . . . at 7pm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Tripod and TGIF to all of you this morning.
> 
> Gobblin, you are right about the loooonnnnggggg white screen of death this morning.  I tried several times to get on over 1 1/2 ago but couldn't so I ate breakfast, washed a load of laundry, then read the newspaper before trying it again.
> 
> Got lots of things to do today so better get busy.  Hope all of you have a great day.


Mornin King


Hankus said:


> Yep





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmm





blood on the ground said:


> mornin fellers.....it's friday!!!



Its Friday Trying to think of where i'm going to be sitting this time in the morning


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin King
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully in front of a big buck with spots.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin ya'll !!!  Today's my Friday . . . at 7pm.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hopefully in front of a big buck with spots.



As long as i see something i'll be good


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin King
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I won't be in front of this puter at work. Mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and guess who's driving??????? Later!!!!!!!!!


 


crappiedex said:


> she got the winder down and the beatbox on, she cant hear it


She does play the radio too loud


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon. I'm not sure why womenz even have cell phones...


 i agree



gobbleinwoods said:


> Better get the coffee served after the longish white page of death this morning.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmm coffee and donuts



Just read back and realize i missed ya'll, Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I know I won't be in front of this puter at work. Mornin boyz n gurlz



Thats right


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

I just got the 411 from my brothuinlaw...he is bow hunting at my house this morning and said deer are movin like crazy... already had 3 doe and a 4 point come by...  trophy hunters?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Answer your phone woman.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 left it on the bar by mistake last night!


crappiedex said:


> she got the winder down and the beatbox on, she cant hear it


 no, no signal out my way in da woods........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon. I'm not sure why womenz even have cell phones...


because if I have a signal, I can USE it!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmm


busy?????


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin ya'll !!!  Today's my Friday . . . at 7pm.




Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


"*Come my pretties*"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I just got the 411 from my brothuinlaw...he is bow hunting at my house this morning and said deer are movin like crazy... already had 3 doe and a 4 point come by...  trophy hunters?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> She does play the radio too loud
> i agree
> 
> 
> ...



It happens when we forget to turn off our ninja skills.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It happens when we forget to turn off our ninja skills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

Mornin....is it still Tuesday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "*Come my pretties*"



DONT YOU EVER, I MEAN EVER .. DO THAT AGAIN. 

That was not funny.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....is it still Tuesday?



Mornin Jeffro, No. It is not tuesday anymore.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

what ta do.... hunt at home in the mernin or track off to hunting club? they are cutting the trees @ the club.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, No. It is not tuesday anymore.



I knew it was one of those "day's" though.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....is it still Tuesday?


 yep, we re-wound the week just for you!


mudracing101 said:


> DONT YOU EVER, I MEAN EVER .. DO THAT AGAIN.
> 
> That was not funny.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what ta do.... hunt at home in the mernin or track off to hunting club? they are cutting the trees @ the club.....


deer are curious, once it gets quiet, they'll come out to see what was going on...........  don't know what to tell you though


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what ta do.... hunt at home in the mernin or track off to hunting club? they are cutting the trees @ the club.....



 i'm pondering where to go to.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> DONT YOU EVER, I MEAN EVER .. DO THAT AGAIN.
> 
> That was not funny.


 come on, say it, it was good, weren't it???  
I do believe I have it down pat now!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm pondering where to go to.


I'll know where I'm going as soon as I see if the neighbors are up or not........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, No. It is not tuesday anymore.





Keebs said:


> yep, we re-wound the week just for you!




 See!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2012)

Time to ride


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> come on, say it, it was good, weren't it???
> I do believe I have it down pat now!


NO.  If i never hear that again it will be too soon


Keebs said:


> I'll know where I'm going as soon as I see if the neighbors are up or not........


You should of done had you a place baited up and be killin in the morning


Hankus said:


> Time to ride



Load up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> NO.  If i never hear that again it will be too soon
> 
> You should of done had you a place baited up and be killin in the morning
> Load up



 they have food plots............and I already have an idea where I'll be............ 


Hooked On Quack said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2012)

TGIF...morning everyone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Keebs said:


> they have food plots............and I already have an idea where I'll be............





Ya'll couldnt find a better breakfast than that




boneboy96 said:


> TGIF...morning everyone.



Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Put me to work on a Friday morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put me to work on a Friday morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

fried catfish, mashed ptaters, and korn off da cobb....an sum hawt sawce


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fried catfish, mashed ptaters, and korn off da cobb....an sum hawt sawce



Pass me a plate please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fried catfish, mashed ptaters, and korn off da cobb....an sum hawt sawce



I'll take some


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll couldnt find a better breakfast than that
> Mornin


snack............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put me to work on a Friday morning.















blood on the ground said:


> fried catfish, mashed ptaters, and korn off da cobb....an sum hawt sawce


oh yeah, can't beat that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pass me a plate please.





mudracing101 said:


> I'll take some



I do love me some cat fish


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

We went to Academy Sports and Gander Mountain last night.  Then went to Texas Roadhouse, had some salads , ribs, steaks and potato's, mmmmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We went to Academy Sports and Gander Mountain last night.  Then went to Texas Roadhouse, had some salads , ribs, steaks and potato's, mmmmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put me to work on a Friday morning.











Need some backup??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We went to Academy Sports and Gander Mountain last night.  Then went to Texas Roadhouse, had some salads , ribs, steaks and potato's, mmmmmmmmmmm good.


 Ihateyou!............... INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Need some backup??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ihateyou!............... INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!



Bless her heart!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Need some backup??



Thanks Pal.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

stoopid fly .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Pal.



Anytime sweety!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Kang Blood! 
You gonna go to Longhorns for lunch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 19, 2012)

Whasup folks??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stoopid fly .



you keep comin unzipped?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



A little spillage.....nuttin Mrs H22 and I cain't handle 



Hooked On Quack said:


> stoopid fly .



Dat's what happens when y'all spill everywhere


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kang Blood!
> You gonna go to Longhorns for lunch.


at's to hifalootin fer me... besides i dun et...


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks??



top uf da mernin lad


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks??



Well, I'll be danged!! Looky here.....in the daytime hrs!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 19, 2012)

Whats the word birds? Hope all is swell amongst the assembly. 
Bout grubbin time rog-o.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks??


 didja sleep late?????


BreamReaper said:


> Whats the word birds? Hope all is swell amongst the assembly.
> Bout grubbin time rog-o.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

Reckon I'll go help brother demo more stuff at his house 

Y'all have a good day!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> top uf da mernin lad


Back at ya B.O.G.!!



Jeff C. said:


> Well, I'll be danged!! Looky here.....in the daytime hrs!!


Well now I get a day off every now, and then!!



Keebs said:


> didja sleep late?????


Later than normal, but not late!!

Fixing to hook the truck to the camper, and head to Johnston S.C. for the hunt test our retriever club is putting on. Gonna be a busy weekend!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Keebs said:


> Ihateyou!............... INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!




 Wha??????????????????????


blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?


Nothin, you the KING


blood on the ground said:


> you keep comin unzipped?





Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go help brother demo more stuff at his house
> 
> Y'all have a good day!!!



Later Jeffro


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Top o da morning to ya!
 Bubbette and i got up early this morning and went to a buddy's place on the Kinchafoonee Creek. They got the water level drawn down to allow homeowner's to do work on their docks or whatever.
 I was hoping we could find a nice piece of driftwood to use in my aquarium as a centerpiece( lots of holes, knots, etc). We did find one that i thought was perfect, but when i got it home and started scrubbing the mud and algae off, it just started breaking to pieces. 
 I got Nicodemus on the case too, the next time he goes walkabout in the swamp. Hopefully, he'll find something. 
Time to wash all this mud off me and head to work.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Back at ya B.O.G.!!
> 
> Well now I get a day off every now, and then!!
> 
> ...


 ya'll be careful!


mudracing101 said:


> Wha??????????????????????


 you do all the fun stuff when I ain't around.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Top o da morning to ya!
> Bubbette and i got up early this morning and went to a buddy's place on the Kinchafoonee Creek. They got the water level drawn down to allow homeowner's to do work on their docks or whatever.
> I was hoping we could find a nice piece of driftwood to use in my aquarium as a centerpiece( lots of holes, knots, etc). We did find one that i thought was perfect, but when i got it home and started scrubbing the mud and algae off, it just started breaking to pieces.
> I got Nicodemus on the case too, the next time he goes walkabout in the swamp. Hopefully, he'll find something.
> Time to wash all this mud off me and head to work.....


Mornin Bama


Keebs said:


> ya'll be careful!
> 
> you do all the fun stuff when I ain't around.......


Cause when we get together all you want to do is......................

















































work


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

I jus axudently skeered myself by readin the name uf this thread.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Top o da morning to ya!
> Bubbette and i got up early this morning and went to a buddy's place on the Kinchafoonee Creek. They got the water level drawn down to allow homeowner's to do work on their docks or whatever.
> I was hoping we could find a nice piece of driftwood to use in my aquarium as a centerpiece( lots of holes, knots, etc). We did find one that i thought was perfect, but when i got it home and started scrubbing the mud and algae off, it just started breaking to pieces.
> I got Nicodemus on the case too, the next time he goes walkabout in the swamp. Hopefully, he'll find something.
> Time to wash all this mud off me and head to work.....





Pookie, there's a bunch it of on the big sandbar at the farm ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Bama
> Cause when we get together all you want to do is......................
> work


 well, come kidnap me, then I can't do nothing but what YOU like........................
































drank & EAT!


blood on the ground said:


> I jus axudently skeered myself br readin the name uf this thread.....


 it got Chief too!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2012)

Well there ya go


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well there ya go


 how'd I get up there???????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how'd I get up there???????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, there's a bunch it of on the big sandbar at the farm ??



Hey Mill,
I appreciate the offer. I'm hoping we can find something around here. I'm looking for something 6-9 inches wide, 6 inches deep, and about 14 inches tall. Here's a pic off ebay of what i'm hoping to find or at least similar:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Bacon cheesebooger, bbq fritos and a Diet Pepsi . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon cheesebooger, bbq fritos and a Diet Pepsi . .


Gen. T'sos & eggroll............ and a Mt. Dew.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon cheesebooger, bbq fritos and a Diet Pepsi . .



Dang that sound good. Sept the Pepsi. You sure your from Georgia

I haven't BBQ fritos in forever. I love them thangs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

y'all are all  so get ba... hang on...never mind, this was ment fer the WW thread.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Mill,
> I appreciate the offer. I'm hoping we can find something around here. I'm looking for something 6-9 inches wide, 6 inches deep, and about 14 inches tall. Here's a pic off ebay of what i'm hoping to find or at least similar:




Found one IDENTICAL to that one the other day . . . 






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang that sound good. Sept the Pepsi. You sure your from Georgia
> 
> I haven't BBQ fritos in forever. I love them thangs.





Does Macon, Ga count ???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all are all  so get ba... hang on...never mind, this was ment fer the WW thread.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Does Macon, Ga count ???


 just barely!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all are all  so get ba... hang on...never mind, this was ment fer the WW thread.....


GIT.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Found one IDENTICAL to that one the other day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmmmmmm, nope.


Keebs said:


> Gen. T'sos & eggroll............ and a Mt. Dew.........



Dang, that sound good too. I'z hungry.
Peanut butter granola bar and water.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dan, that sound good too. I'z hungry.
> Peanut butter granola bar and water.


 No wonder you stay so danged little!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found one IDENTICAL to that one the other day . . .
> Does Macon, Ga count ???



 You're kidding right?

off to work, see ya'll tonight!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No wonder you stay so danged little!



Oh bweave me, I could eat yours, Quacks and Bloods lunch ifn it was sitting in front of me. Then have minez for deesert.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ham/turkey and pepper jack cheese sandwiches!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

i plan on winnin the lotto tonight.........yea come on!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ham/turkey and pepper jack cheese sandwiches!



Ya'll are just torturing me now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i plan on winnin the lotto tonight.........yea come on!



after all, your ARE da Kang.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh bweave me, I could eat yours, Quacks and Bloods lunch ifn it was sitting in front of me. Then have minez for deesert.


 and never gain an ounce!


boneboy96 said:


> Ham/turkey and pepper jack cheese sandwiches!


I love pepper jack cheese!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> i plan on winnin the lotto tonight.........yea come on!


 heellllooooooooooo kang!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> after all, your ARE da Kang.




Ohman, my head hurts........... no more Chinese for me for a while!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go help brother demo more stuff at his house
> 
> Y'all have a good day!!!



Nevermind....he wasn't even there yet. I took care of some of my bidness instead.

 <-------Sketti


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and never gain an ounce!
> 
> I love pepper jack cheese!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





That crap is LOADED in salt and has probably raised your BP ????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind....he wasn't even there yet. I took care of some of my bidness instead.
> 
> <-------Sketti





Hooked On Quack said:


> That crap is LOADED in salt and has probably raised your BP ????


 yes............ I gotta make an appt. with my doc, I don't think the dosage is holding me, plus, I wanna discuss getting the shingles shot with him, that'd HAVE to help with my fever blister issues!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

2 more hrs an it's da weekend!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Now Jeff's eatin sketti.



ya'll clean it up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now Jeff's eatin sketti.
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll clean it up.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 more hrs an it's da weekend!!!!


 4 more for me, alllllll by myself too............. tourn. games ended last night, already getting calls "Has All-Stars been picked yet?"  Heeellloooooo............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes............ I gotta make an appt. with my doc, I don't think the dosage is holding me, plus, I wanna discuss getting the shingles shot with him, that'd HAVE to help with my fever blister issues!



You better listen to Dr Quack!!! 





blood on the ground said:


> 2 more hrs an it's da weekend!!!!



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now Jeff's eatin sketti.
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll clean it up.



OOOps!!!  







I got it!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sketti sounds pretty good there Jeffro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


You like that one huh. 


Keebs said:


> 4 more for me, alllllll by myself too............. tourn. games ended last night, already getting calls "Has All-Stars been picked yet?"  Heeellloooooo............


15 mo min. for me.


Jeff C. said:


> You better listen to Dr Quack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You so sweeeeeet!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now Jeff's eatin sketti.
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll clean it up.


 Done!


Jeff C. said:


> You better listen to Dr Quack!!!


 believe me, the way I'm feeling? I'll be calling today (if they're open)


boneboy96 said:


> Sketti sounds pretty good there Jeffro!


 Hi there, B2!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You like that one huh.
> 
> 15 mo min. for me.
> 
> ...


 you gonna weeve me tooooooo????????
HEY WAIT.......... ya'll coming down???????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Done!
> 
> believe me, the way I'm feeling? I'll be calling today (if they're open)
> 
> ...



yep! Might detour Sunday mornin and come your way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Fried chicken, mashed taters wiff gravey, collard greens sprinkled with hot sauce. And just incase that wasnt going to be enuff, i started with a salad


Just went to Walleyworld and bought my no scent spray, its going to be on like donkeykong in the morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Queen Keebs !!! 




Awwwww HAIL !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bye Erybody. Heading South to God's country. Good luck to all in the morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Sketti sounds pretty good there Jeffro!



Twasn't bad.....cleaned it out!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken, mashed taters wiff gravey, collard greens sprinkled with hot sauce. And just incase that wasnt going to be enuff, i started with a salad
> 
> 
> Just went to Walleyworld and bought my no scent spray, its going to be on like donkeykong in the morning



 

Funny story:

Went back to my local Enterprise from which I rent for work travel. They had overcharged me from 3 weeks ago and the guy @ the desk didn't know how to straighten it out when I returned rental yesterday. So i go back today to get the manager to straighten it out, he does, then we walk outside shootin the breeze about our own vehicles. I started talkin about how nasty my truck was because it stays parked under a big Pecan tree. He says pull it around back here, I'll spray some stuff on it to get rid of it. The next thing ya know he's standin there washin my truck with his dress clothes on, tie and all. I just kept shootin the breeze with him 

Gotta clean truck now


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Queen Keebs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queen Keebs


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye Erybody. Heading South to God's country. Good luck to all in the morning!



Buh bye


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep! _*Might *_detour Sunday mornin and come your way.



 more like, tell da Mister he HAS to!!!!!!pwease!


mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken, mashed taters wiff gravey, collard greens sprinkled with hot sauce. And just incase that wasnt going to be enuff, i started with a salad
> 
> 
> Just went to Walleyworld and bought my _*no scent spray*_, its going to be on like donkeykong in the morning


 oh, you're one "of them" kinda hunters, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Queen Keebs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye Erybody. Heading South to God's country. Good luck to all in the morning!


 safe travels!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Twasn't bad.....cleaned it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Queen Keebs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye Erybody. Heading South to God's country. Good luck to all in the morning!



Y'all B safe!!

I'll keep it tidy while your gone


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Twasn't bad.....cleaned it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

BBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz...blup....Pttccchhh....gulp,gulp, gulp,gulp...aaahhhh.
fishin an cold beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

keebs said:


> ...



^^^^^^^

:d


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz...blup....Pttccchhh....gulp,gulp, gulp,gulp...aaahhhh.
> fishin an cold beer.



Must be nice, 
oh boy, cheekun fried, taters, greens, konebread, mater n onion put me down fer a nap.
15.5 hours an i'll be peelin outta this joint


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> :d


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Must be nice,
> oh boy, cheekun fried, taters, greens, konebread, mater n onion put me down fer a nap.
> 15.5 hours an i'll be peelin outta this joint



you must be one of them fire wrasslerz.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2012)

Trucks aren't meant to stay clean!      hi ya D3!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

bro-in-law seen 7 deer at my house this morning... sounds good for the chilwren in the mernin..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Trucks aren't meant to stay clean!      hi ya D3!



Pecan sap is a different kind of dirty!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Twasn't bad.....cleaned it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're a regular Tom Sawyer aintcha !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> bro-in-law seen 7 deer at my house this morning... sounds good for the chilwren in the mernin..



Sho does!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pecan sap is a different kind of dirty!!



you got pecans ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho does!!



only 2 with head gear... spike an a 6 pointa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.   Wife just calls, she's taking tomorrow off and wants to spend the day with me.

I was looking forward to just lounging around the shak belchin and pootin, drankin beer and watching foosball by myself.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you must be one of them fire wrasslerz.


Fraid so


boneboy96 said:


> Trucks aren't meant to stay clean!      hi ya D3!


true dat


blood on the ground said:


> bro-in-law seen 7 deer at my house this morning... sounds good for the chilwren in the mernin..





Jeff C. said:


> Pecan sap is a different kind of dirty!!


no doubt


Hooked On Quack said:


> You're a regular Tom Sawyer aintcha !!!!



How-D Quack Attack.

I tell you this aint been no day fer calling customer service. Just got overly excited with a east indian bout my insurance. Givin myself a raise today, erybody thet pees me  off im cancelling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you got pecans ??



Sometimes more than enough 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.   Wife just calls, she's taking tomorrow off and wants to spend the day with me.
> 
> I was looking forward to just lounging around the shak belchin and pootin, drankin beer and watching foosball by myself.



You want me to come take her off your hands so you can kick back??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz...blup....Pttccchhh....gulp,gulp, gulp,gulp...aaahhhh.
> fishin an cold beer.


 it's not nice to brag!


Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> :d


at least you didn't *freak* as bad as Mud, he has threatened to put me on the ignore list!


boneboy96 said:


> Trucks aren't meant to stay clean!      hi ya D3!


I totally agree, don't believe me, look at my truck! Heeyyyyy!


Jeff C. said:


> Pecan sap is a different kind of dirty!!


YEAH it is!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs!!!!!!!!!!









                                Stop it !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Fraid so
> 
> true dat
> 
> ...


it is a good job and a honorable one at that!


Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to come take her off your hands so you can kick back??


PM me if you need to get rid of any.....BFF...LOL


Keebs said:


> it's not nice to brag!
> 
> at least you didn't *freak* as bad as Mud, he has threatened to put me on the ignore list!
> 
> ...



twas not braggin, twas dreamin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2012)

imoutahear!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it is a good job and a honorable one at that!
> 
> PM me if you need to get rid of any.....BFF...LOL
> 
> ...



Will do, see how the harvest is this year, had too many last year!! 



blood on the ground said:


> imoutahear!!!!!!!



Good luck tomorrow wiff the kids, blood!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're a regular Tom Sawyer aintcha !!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.   Wife just calls, she's taking tomorrow off and wants to spend the day with me.
> 
> I was looking forward to just lounging around the shak belchin and pootin, drankin beer and watching foosball by myself.


tell yer going huntin, you can do all that away from the house



Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> :d


I told her i knew she was a witch.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hear something??????  Must be that person on my  ignore list.


blood on the ground said:


> imoutahear!!!!!!!



See ya Blood


Oh , and Keebs if you are there, cause i cant tell.... when i played that message , they dont love you, they ran under the porch.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!!!
> Stop it !!!!!


 you toooo????


blood on the ground said:


> twas not braggin, twas dreamin!


ok then!


blood on the ground said:


> imoutahear!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I told her i knew she was a loveable witch.
> You hear something??????  Must be that person on my  ignore list.
> 
> 
> Oh , and Keebs if you are there, cause i cant tell.... when i played that message , they dont love you, they ran under the porch.


Pictures tell different stories, buddy, one of them was grinnin at me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs is da DEBIL !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is da DEBIL !!!


 what? you don't like the "BroomHilda" voice either?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Witchy woman


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2012)

CYL!!  Good luck to those in the woods in the mornin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!  Good luck to those in the woods in the mornin!!



Later Jeff. Be up your way next weekend


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Witchy woman





Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!  Good luck to those in the woods in the mornin!!


 Later Chief............. tell Jman I 's him!


Oh, is this not a Happy Face?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Later Chief............. tell Jman I 's him!
> 
> 
> Oh, is this not a Happy Face?!?!



He is gettin Fat


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> He is gettin Fat



Am not! Been fat


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Later Chief............. tell Jman I 's him!
> 
> 
> Oh, is this not a Happy Face?!?!





mudracing101 said:


> He is gettin Fat



Yup, those vacuum cleaner salesman are fattening!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Am not! Been fat


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> He is gettin Fat


 I think he's pretty............. Chevy won't/can't gain weight, I guess from chasin Doob all over the place!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Am not! Been fat


 you are not!


boneboy96 said:


> Yup, those vacuum cleaner salesman are fattening!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

tic toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

time


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

is ......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

dragging


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

But.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm King


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Lets all go home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets all go home





Not yet . . . 




KANG MUDBRO !!!!





Awwwwwww HAIL !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> tic toc tic toc tic toc










mudracing101 said:


> Lets all go home


gimme 'bout 15 more minutes & I hope I can slip on outta heah!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet . . .
> KANG MUDBRO !!!!
> Awwwwwww HAIL !!!


comemypretties!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> gimme 'bout 15 more minutes & I hope I can slip on outta heah!
> 
> comemypretties!



Yeah, bout 15 more minutes and i'm out too.  

and quit with the voices


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, bout 15 more minutes and i'm out too.
> 
> and quit with the voices


 I ain't sent any more, PROMISE!!!!!!!!butIcanforyou!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm outta here, good luck to all that's going in the morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Almost   time !!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Past time Ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Anybody here?
Just thought i'd update the Bamaquarium. We've got all the plants and driftwood in( except for one piece that'll soak for a week). Got two Platys, two serpae tetra's, and 3 zebra Danio's. We'll be adding two fish per week till we max out at 20.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 19, 2012)

nice Bamer! but hows that chinaman staying under so long w/out a mask?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> nice Bamer! but hows that chinaman staying under so long w/out a mask?



The fish love Chop-sing on Bonanza for some reason. They stay riveted to the tv.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The fish love Chop-sing on Bonanza for some reason. They stay riveted to the tv.



They are just keeping tabs so they don't become sushi.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They are just keeping tabs so they don't become sushi.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The fish love Chop-sing on Bonanza for some reason. They stay riveted to the tv.





gobbleinwoods said:


> They are just keeping tabs so they don't become sushi.




Thats cool man, I always enjoyed a quarium. Bet that'd help me sleep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

Morning deer hunt should be AWESOME, I counted 3 bucks (small) and 14 does in my 22 mile trek home.


Dawn lost count from Mville to here, but saw one that had been freshly hit and was thrashing around in the road.


Kinda freaked her out a lil .


I asked why didn't she stop and get her tire tool out and put the doe out of her misery . . .








she wanted to know "What's a tire tool"????



Gonna choot some birds tomorrow, hope it ticks off all the goat hunters !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning deer hunt should be AWESOME, I counted 3 bucks (small) and 14 does in my 22 mile trek home.
> 
> 
> Dawn lost count from Mville to here, but saw one that had been freshly hit and was thrashing around in the road.
> ...



you lucky dog....... deer flopping in the road and going bird hunting in the morning. You're living the good life, bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you lucky dog....... deer flopping in the road and going bird hunting in the morning. You're living the good life, bro!






Did I tell ya 'bout my new GON bud that gave me a cooler full of Elk backstrap and ground ???


Backstrap is betta than a filet mignon !!!!  I'll cook one when you come up to hunt !! 



Later guys, da she debil is home.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2012)

I been power drankim


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning deer hunt should be AWESOME, I counted 3 bucks (small) and 14 does in my 22 mile trek home.
> 
> 
> Dawn lost count from Mville to here, but saw one that had been freshly hit and was thrashing around in the road.
> ...



Sure hope the huntin will be good, ill be out there until i gotta leave for work.


Saw a dog get hit by the car infront of me last night .... Sucks.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been power drankim



dog gone


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been power drankim



That will give ya gas


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody here?
> Just thought i'd update the Bamaquarium. We've got all the plants and driftwood in( except for one piece that'll soak for a week). Got two Platys, two serpae tetra's, and 3 zebra Danio's. We'll be adding two fish per week till we max out at 20.


I miss my aquarium too............keeping it, just in case.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning deer hunt should be AWESOME, I counted 3 bucks (small) and 14 does in my 22 mile trek home.
> 
> 
> Dawn lost count from Mville to here, but saw one that had been freshly hit and was thrashing around in the road.
> ...


no she dinn'it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I tell ya 'bout my new GON bud that gave me a cooler full of Elk backstrap and ground ???
> 
> 
> Backstrap is betta than a filet mignon !!!!  I'll cook one when you come up to hunt !!


 don't forget to save a pack for me!!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> I been power drankim


 2 at a time???????


slip said:


> Sure hope the huntin will be good, ill be out there until i gotta leave for work.
> 
> 
> Saw a dog get hit by the car infront of me last night .... Sucks.


ouch, that's yucky!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I miss my aquarium too............keeping it, just in case.........no she dinn'it!
> 
> don't forget to save a pack for me!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



If you've had it dry a long time, there is a good chance the silicone seals have gone bad.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> dog gone



Beer gone  



crappiedex said:


> That will give ya gas



Extra grunt call, an cover scent 



Keebs said:


> I miss my aquarium too............keeping it, just in case.........
> 
> no she dinn'it!
> 
> ...



You know it 



rhbama3 said:


> If you've had it dry a long time, there is a good chance the silicone seals have gone bad.



Yep


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you've had it dry a long time, there is a good chance the silicone seals have gone bad.


 yeah.............


Hankus said:


> You know it



ok, 'ing I get up & go......... good luck to all that do!


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeap, wont be no sleep for me .... Like a kid on christmas mornin....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2012)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Jus a couple more hours


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 20, 2012)

My head hurts and my feet stink .....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> My head hurts and my feet stink .....



Happens when ya party nekkid thair champ


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2012)

A good way to wake up and get the weekend started.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2012)

Back on post with lil miss blood. It sure is nice out this morning.  We be ready to whack an stack some deer!...back strap fever baby


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 20, 2012)

Get em bra...... We are Ringold bound for some Diamond Dawg Fastpitch...... My girls are playing up again this weekend in the 14u brackets.  We've play 2 tourneys this fall and won both decisively. Gonna try to make it a 3 fer....!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Sis has opened the ball on the season


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2012)

Well i may need to change undees...somebody just blasted right across the property line....skeered ta deaf


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sis has opened the ball on the season







blood on the ground said:


> Well i may need to change undees...somebody just blasted right across the property line....skeered ta deaf



Duck!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Get em bra...... We are Ringold bound for some Diamond Dawg Fastpitch...... My girls are playing up again this weekend in the 14u brackets.  We've play 2 tourneys this fall and won both decisively. Gonna try to make it a 3 fer....!


Good luck Coach bitteroot!!! 


Hankus said:


> Sis has opened the ball on the season


Does that mean she's got deer a floppin'? 


blood on the ground said:


> Well i may need to change undees...somebody just blasted right across the property line....skeered ta deaf


aww, man...... I hate it when that happens. 


Jeff C. said:


> Duck!!



Morning, Jeffro! 

 Life in an aquarium is cruel. My daughter wanted me to DO SOMETHING last night because two danio's ganged up on the other one and were beating him up. Well, its not an issue anymore. He was dead and stuck in the filter this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck Coach bitteroot!!!
> 
> Does that mean she's got deer a floppin'?
> 
> ...



Mornin Pookie!! What did she want you to do, put him in protective custody?? 

Some interesting fooball games today!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Pookie!! What did she want you to do, put him in protective custody??
> 
> Some interesting fooball games today!!!



Yeah, really! 

LOTS of good foobaw games today.  I'm just hoping the Big House leaves me alone this weekend. Sure wish i was up a tree this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, really!
> 
> LOTS of good foobaw games today.  I'm just hoping the Big House leaves me alone this weekend. Sure wish i was up a tree this morning.



I'm torn between going to help my brother get stuff done on his fixer upper(paying mortgage and rent) and kicking back for all of these meaningful games. He doesn't get there and start early enough for me 

Anyway, hope you have a beepless day!! Would have loved being in the woods this mornin. Had a shot to get in a lease with a few(3) of my buddies, but Hospital bills and IRS said NO.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sis has opened the ball on the season



Bucked up baby


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2012)

Ya know... if I were posting a "WANTED" poster thread on a forum, I might want to change my avatar if said avatar resembled first "WANTED" person on said "WANTED" poster......


Jus sayin


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bucked up baby



AWESOME!     Tell her I said congrats!  


Mini-Me has some battle of the bands competition today. Thank the Lord this is the LAST one this season. 

I guess I'll have to wait til tomorrow to make to to the woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> AWESOME!     Tell her I said congrats!
> 
> 
> Mini-Me has some battle of the bands competition today. Thank the Lord this is the LAST one this season.
> ...



good luck, Bugsy!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bucked up baby



 Tell her congrats, Hank!! I can almost taste it. 



turtlebug said:


> Ya know... if I were posting a "WANTED" poster thread on a forum, I might want to change my avatar if said avatar resembled first "WANTED" person on said "WANTED" poster......
> 
> 
> Jus sayin







turtlebug said:


> AWESOME!     Tell her I said congrats!
> 
> 
> Mini-Me has some battle of the bands competition today. Thank the Lord this is the LAST one this season.
> ...



I understand about being glad it's the LAST one, but I kind of miss those days too!! They grow up too fast!


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2012)

Good morning to be in the woods fo sho. Had a small doe under my stand for like 45 mins. No lie i coulda dropped a rope on her. Had a bigger doe go by a some stuff behind me. Nothing i felt like pulling the trigger on opening day for, though. Fun as heck.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bucked up baby



Woooot
Congrats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Good morning to be in the woods fo sho. Had a small doe under my stand for like 45 mins. No lie i coulda dropped a rope on her. Had a bigger doe go by a some stuff behind me. Nothing i felt like pulling the trigger on opening day for, though. Fun as heck.



Sounds like a good mornin, none the less!!


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2012)

Time fer shower and nap ... then work.

Good luck errbody, for the rest of the morning and this PM.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



how'd the bird shoot go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> how'd the bird shoot go?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> how'd the bird shoot go?






Purty sho there were more deer killed than birds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho there were more deer killed than birds.



dang....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 20, 2012)

potty mouth leaf lookers !! People parked all over the sides and some in the middle of the roads !! Main ones as well as the back ones !!! Not to mention the traffic jam on the 441 corridor !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> potty mouth leaf lookers !! People parked all over the sides and some in the middle of the roads !! Main ones as well as the back ones !!! Not to mention the traffic jam on the 441 corridor !!



but...but.... the changing leaves are sooo purty! Where's my camera and my LL bean catalog?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho there were more deer killed than birds.


Whassamatta? You can't hit a bird flying sideways in this wind?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

LSBoo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bout time!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time!!



You watchin on the puter?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow!!  Just parked my Jeep by the road (not even a for sale sign on it) and before I could stagger back down the driveway a truck load of hunters stopped and are looking at it !!! 


Few years back I had a 4 wheeler and a Jeep sitting by the road, sold them both to the same guy the first day !


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Well lookin like its time to head back toward the trees


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2012)

Hehe, Dawn drove her Yukon today and left the new Mazda 3i touring sedan at home, first time I've driven it.  


115mph EASY, on a safe back road straight away...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, Dawn drove her Yukon today and left the new Mazda 3i touring sedan at home, first time I've driven it.
> 
> 
> 115mph EASY, on a safe back road straight away...



Were your gums flappin in da breeze?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Were your gums flappin in da breeze?






Yeah, but my gelled hair didn't move . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but my gelled hair didn't move . . .




Soooo, the LA Looks worked better than the face lift did...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You watchin on the puter?



Nah...had the laptop open at the time!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, Dawn drove her Yukon today and left the new Mazda 3i touring sedan at home, first time I've driven it.
> 
> 
> 115mph EASY, on a safe back road straight away...



Yeah, but you ain't rollin coal!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Great. Juuuuust great. Got to go to work in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Juuuuust great. Got to go to work in the morning.



Sux!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, the LA Looks worked better than the face lift did...




Those space knee grows are KWAZY !!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Nah...had the laptop open at the time!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you ain't rollin coal!!





Naw, I'm just a wannabe coal rolla . . .





rhbama3 said:


> Great. Juuuuust great. Got to go to work in the morning.





At least you aint gotta work tonight ???

You getta watch foosball !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fla/SC game outta be a doozy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fla/SC game outta be a doozy!!



I think Florida can beat South Carolina. However, i don't thin Florida can win with both USCe and the Refs against them. Really questionable penalty calls against the reptiles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think Florida can beat South Carolina. However, i don't thin Florida can win with both USCe and the Refs against them. Really questionable penalty calls against the reptiles.



Florida will win this one, regardless and in spite of the refs..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

Welp the mechanic shop is closed for today. 1 A/C replaced and transmission leak fixed. Time for a cold one and listen to the whispers of the brain childs. This ought to be good


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Welp the mechanic shop is closed for today. 1 A/C replaced and transmission leak fixed. Time for a cold one and listen to the whispers of the brain childs. This ought to be good



Its gets better as ya drink


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2012)

Me an the boy is back at it....y'all wish us luck! He is trying ta break in this 308 santa got him las year


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Me an the boy is back at it....y'all wish us luck! He is trying ta break in this 308 santa got him las year



  



Hankus said:


> Its gets better as ya drink


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Welp the mechanic shop is closed for today. 1 A/C replaced and transmission leak fixed. Time for a cold one and listen to the whispers of the brain childs. This ought to be good










Ohhhhhhhhhh Lawwwwwwd, bless you child !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh Lawwwwwwd, bless you child !!!



Man's got some patience don't he?  Either that or very good selective hearing..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2012)

The boy jus put the shmack on a slick head!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy jus put the shmack on a slick head!!!!!



Schweeeeeet  Congrats fellers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy jus put the shmack on a slick head!!!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh Lawwwwwwd, bless you child !!!



AMEN



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man's got some patience don't he?  Either that or very good selective hearing..



Both and alkehaul. At this point I might even listen to Justin bebeer 



blood on the ground said:


> The boy jus put the shmack on a slick head!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think Florida can beat South Carolina. However, i don't thin Florida can win with both USCe and the Refs against them. Really questionable penalty calls against the reptiles.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Florida will win this one, regardless and in spite of the refs..



Looks like game over...SC flinched!! 



Hankus said:


> Yep



Yep....



crappiedex said:


> Welp the mechanic shop is closed for today. 1 A/C replaced and transmission leak fixed. Time for a cold one and listen to the whispers of the brain childs. This ought to be good



You outta hear what I listen to on a daily basis 



blood on the ground said:


> The boy jus put the shmack on a slick head!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2012)

Big ol Nanny for sure! Now the werk begins ...lol


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You outta hear what I listen to on a daily basis



I bet he would trade 


I know I would


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Big ol Nanny for sure! Now the werk begins ...lol



Good work though!!



Hankus said:


> I bet he would trade
> 
> 
> I know I would



Y'all must have hit it off though...he told me the other day you were in one of his dreams


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good work though!!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all must have hit it off though...he told me the other day you were in one of his dreams



Whose dream, dex or jag


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Big ol Nanny for sure! Now the werk begins ...lol



Yea you sit back and watch the youngin do the work  



Hankus said:


> I bet he would trade
> 
> 
> I know I would



Wanta baby sit fer a while



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all must have hit it off though...he told me the other day you were in one of his dreams



  

he was stawkin me at work the other day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I bet he would trade
> 
> 
> I know I would



All we got to do is put them two girls down at Gitmo and all of them terrorist fellas will be confessin everything they know after about an hour of them gals whisperin...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All we got to do is put them two girls down at Gitmo and all of them terrorist fellas will be confessin everything they know after about an hour of them gals whisperin...



Wanta be there agent


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whose dream, dex or jag



Jag........ Thank God he didn't give me any details, just said "Hankus was in my dream!" 



crappiedex said:


> Yea you sit back and watch the youngin do the work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got off Lucky this time!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Wanta be there agent



Ummm,,,,,,,,,,,NOOOOO !!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Jag........ Thank God he didn't give me any details, just said "Hankus was in my dream!"


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag........ Thank God he didn't give me any details, just said "Hankus was in my dream!"



Must have been listening to Zac Brown before he went to sleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,,,,NOOOOO !!!!!



Reckon where Hankus went? 





crappiedex said:


> Must have been listening to Zac Brown before he went to sleep



I was scared to ask what triggered it??


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon where Hankus went?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably dragin his sister's deer since he cant killem


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Probably dragin his sister's deer since he cant killem



OUCH !!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats to all of you who got some action today!   (Take that anyway U want to)      Had a long day up in the mountains today.  Up to Blairsville and then down to Dahlonega for the Gold Rush Festival.  Colors were just fabulous and the weather couldn't have been better!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> he was stawkin me at work the other day







Jeff C. said:


> Jag........ Thank God he didn't give me any details, just said "Hankus was in my dream!"



Yea I'd hav left that alone too 



Jeff C. said:


> Reckon where Hankus went?



Phone died 



crappiedex said:


> Probably dragin his sister's deer since he cant killem



She stayed home



An no tags were filled 



boneboy96 said:


> Congrats to all of you who got some action today!   (Take that anyway U want to)      Had a long day up in the mountains today.  Up to Blairsville and then down to Dahlonega for the Gold Rush Festival.  Colors were just fabulous and the weather couldn't have been better!



I'll take it any way I can get it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Awwwwwwww hail Kang Hankus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like the air is coming out of 10RC's tires pretty steady like.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2012)

I has watched zero fowbal today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I has watched zero fowbal today



I watched da gators pluck Souf Carlina and now I'm watchin Bama and 10RC beat the snot out of each other.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 20, 2012)

Im watching chic flick's


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'll take it any way I can get it





crappiedex said:


> Im watching chic flick's


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats to the folks that got a deer today, got a text from Mud, his Dad got a NICE one, hope he posts a pic........... me???? hahahahahahahaha............ nothing, nada, zilch, gun shots all around me, one, this a.m. AND p.m. so close, I think I need to investigate!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Congrats to the folks that got a deer today, got a text from Mud, his Dad got a NICE one, hope he posts a pic........... me???? hahahahahahahaha............ nothing, nada, zilch, gun shots all around me, one, this a.m. AND p.m. so close, I think I need to investigate!



Hmmmmm.....I hate those, may be why you didn't see nuttin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm.....I hate those, may be why you didn't see nuttin


I would've swhorn the neighbors were up, it was so close, may have to take a ride/hike tomorrow, just to see, I know there are other behind us, but good goobley goobers, it was close!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I would've swhorn the neighbors were up, it was so close, may have to take a ride/hike tomorrow, just to see, I know there are other behind us, but good goobley goobers, it was close!



Stawk'em...you gooood at dat


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Stawk'em...you gooood at dat


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2012)

Evening everyone.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2012)

Got home a hour late from work because the idiot before me forgot to charge the machine we ALL use, so i had to finish my job all by hand taking for EVER.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening everyone.





slip said:


> Got home a hour late from work because the idiot before me forgot to charge the machine we ALL use, so i had to finish my job all by hand taking for EVER.



Evenin youngsters!! 

I"d stay and chit chat, but my Moose Tracks ice cream cone would melt....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

Two


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Two



Two toothily lew.

Coffee for those in the orange army headed out this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

This trees about as lit up as the inside of a cow right now. Time to wait on daylight


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2012)

After a long day guttin an draggi... the kid ended up with 2 slick heads for the freezu... now me an the lil princess are back at it this mernin....happy sundy everyone


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2012)

I wish we had a fall turkey season... we got 5 long beards right now


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

Forgot my water, so of course I'm thirsty


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two toothily lew.
> 
> Coffee for those in the orange army headed out this morning.



No erange, but da coffee smells good!!



blood on the ground said:


> After a long day guttin an draggi... the kid ended up with 2 slick heads for the freezu... now me an the lil princess are back at it this mernin....happy sundy everyone



Choot em...lil princess!! 



Hankus said:


> Forgot my water, so of course I'm thirsty



Bout time for one to come sneakin through!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No erange, but da coffee smells good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was, yote, missed twice. Dont think sneaking a bullet through the jungle helped me either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> It was, yote, missed twice. Dont think sneaking a bullet through the jungle helped me either.



It was his lucky day!!


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2012)

Saw two bucks this mornin, both had a large body but small rack from what i could see. Both had heads down and on a mission. I feel yer pain about shooting through the jungle Hankus, i couldnt have gotten a shot off even if i wanted to. Need these leaves to drop faster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Saw two bucks this mornin, both had a large body but small rack from what i could see. Both had heads down and on a mission. I feel yer pain about shooting through the jungle Hankus, i couldnt have gotten a shot off even if i wanted to. Need these leaves to drop faster.



At least you saw some!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2012)

'Afternoon peeps !!!   Headed to Milledgeville for one of my great neices Birthday partay . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Afternoon peeps !!!   Headed to Milledgeville for one of my great neices Birthday partay . . .



Consider yourself lucky then, I've been out pickin up sticks getting ready to pick up Pecans.....exciting huh??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Consider yourself lucky then, I've been out pickin up sticks getting ready to pick up Pecans.....exciting huh??



P-Cans or Pkhans?


----------



## Self! (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone know if rhbama is hunting today? Thinking about going this evening, but I fear the curse.


----------



## Self! (Oct 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> P-Cans or Pkhans?



P-Cans unless you liberal yankee entitled yippie...then its call pfree entitled nuts


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2012)

Question for yall. (Ill read and reply once i get home from work)

In the creek bottom im hunting i've found a rub and scrape, i've had a doe get chased to me and hide from a trailing buck that went right past her, head down. And today i had two bucks both trailing something going the same way, head down on a mission. I tried a doe call to get them to stop atleast long enough to see but they didnt even pick up their head and look my way, neither of them. 

Here is my question, do yall think rattling would do any good? Is it too early still? Would it scare off small immature bucks? Do you think its worth the amount of movement it takes? The doe's that come around like to hang on the edge of the thick stuff and keep a eye out over my way, i'd hate to bang antlers and have a nanny i didnt know was there blow at me and mess things up.

Im kind of at a loss for what to do, i need a way to slow these deer down a little so i dont end up shooting a tree trunk I cant get closer to their trails, im already only 40 yards away from both trails, and i cant move to where they're going at this point.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Question for yall. (Ill read and reply once i get home from work)
> 
> In the creek bottom im hunting i've found a rub and scrape, i've had a doe get chased to me and hide from a trailing buck that went right past her, head down. And today i had two bucks both trailing something going the same way, head down on a mission. I tried a doe call to get them to stop atleast long enough to see but they didnt even pick up their head and look my way, neither of them.
> 
> ...



I'd trim up a clear shooting lane or two without exposing my position too much and the next shooter that comes by, I'd give him a sharp whistle to see if he slowed up to that. Then it's just a matter of being ready to shoot when you do this.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay, FINALLY!! Last night was the LAST marching band competition for this season.  

Three more games, unless we make the playoffs (which isn't likely  ) and that'll wrap it up. 

Next week is out of town. She'll leave straight from school Friday and I can go straight to the woods.  By the time we pick her up around 3:00 am Saturday morning, we'll bring her home and head back to the woods again for the entire day. 

I can't believe I'm gonna get to spend a whole weekend hunting after everything that's happened and been going on.     

You have no idea the motivation that gives me to get through this work week.  

Looks like the chasing might be at a peak next weekend too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Otis said:


> Anyone know if rhbama is hunting today? Thinking about going this evening, but I fear the curse.


Nope. I've been beat to a pulp this weekend. Emergency heart last night and another one this morning. Timmay's kinda draggin' too. Come on 7am! Thats when i'm officially off call.
I do plan to hunt 2-3 afternoons this week. Plan accordingly. 


slip said:


> Question for yall. (Ill read and reply once i get home from work)
> 
> In the creek bottom im hunting i've found a rub and scrape, i've had a doe get chased to me and hide from a trailing buck that went right past her, head down. And today i had two bucks both trailing something going the same way, head down on a mission. I tried a doe call to get them to stop atleast long enough to see but they didnt even pick up their head and look my way, neither of them.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd trim up a clear shooting lane or two without exposing my position too much and the next shooter that comes by, I'd give him a sharp whistle to see if he slowed up to that. Then it's just a matter of being ready to shoot when you do this.


Hugh's idea is good. Don't think i'd try rattling yet but a doe in heat wick on the trail might get his attention. 


turtlebug said:


> Okay, FINALLY!! Last night was the LAST marching band competition for this season.
> 
> Three more games, unless we make the playoffs (which isn't likely  ) and that'll wrap it up.
> 
> ...


I thought you was going this morning, Bugsy? 
No game in Statesboro next weekend and i'm off call. I am SOOO ready for some tree time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I've been beat to a pulp this weekend. Emergency heart last night and another one this morning. Timmay's kinda draggin' too. Come on 7am! Thats when i'm officially off call.
> I do plan to hunt 2-3 afternoons this week. Plan accordingly.
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, we're gonna  be at Darton for the State XC Championship and y'all are gonna be hangin out wit da squirrels...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you was going this morning, Bugsy?
> No game in Statesboro next weekend and i'm off call. I am SOOO ready for some tree time!



Yeah, I did too. 

Picked Abbey up at 1am Friday night/Saturday morning from an out of town game. Got up and had to have her back at the school at 11am Saturday for a competition. Spent the day at the competition. Left after preliminaries, went to Chili's for ribs. Went to Academy, went to Gander Mountain where we ran into bam_bam and his lovely wife Mel, got ugly looks from GM employees when we realized they were waiting on us to leave so they could close.  Stopped by Wallyworld at 9pm to pick up some Diet Cokes and stuff. Got hurried out by Fishbait so we could get to the school to get Abbey and go home. Sat in school parking lot for TWO HOURS waiting on the band. They finally showed up (Fourth place overall) and I think we actually crawled in the bed about 1:00 again.  

We woke up at 5:00am, looked at each other and rolled back over and went back to sleep. 

We've sat on our proverbial behinds and napped all danged day. We were and still are so tired it's stupid.  

Like I said, she's got an out of town game next weekend and picking her up and bringing her back home before we head to the woods Saturday morning is the ONLY thing we've got to do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, we're gonna  be at Darton for the State XC Championship and y'all are gonna be hangin out wit da squirrels...



Might be a good night for a Blackbeards get together. I like hunting the mornings better anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I did too.
> 
> Picked Abbey up at 1am Friday night/Saturday morning from an out of town game. Got up and had to have her back at the school at 11am Saturday for a competition. Spent the day at the competition. Left after preliminaries, went to Chili's for ribs. Went to Academy, went to Gander Mountain where we ran into bam_bam and his lovely wife Mel, got ugly looks from GM employees when we realized they were waiting on us to leave so they could close.  Stopped by Wallyworld at 9pm to pick up some Diet Cokes and stuff. Got hurried out by Fishbait so we could get to the school to get Abbey and go home. Sat in school parking lot for TWO HOURS waiting on the band. They finally showed up (Fourth place overall) and I think we actually crawled in the bed about 1:00 again.
> 
> ...



Yup. Know how you feel. I got home at 0115, watched the Bama game highlights and crawled in bed at 0200. Back up at 0630 and home from work at 1pm.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Might be a good night for a Blackbeards get together. I like hunting the mornings better anyway.



They got some good groceries in there. We usually stop on the way to lake Talquin. 

This beef stew is smelling some kinda good.  But im out of milk for thick cornbread


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> They got some good groceries in there. We usually stop on the way to lake Talquin.
> 
> This beef stew is smelling some kinda good.  But im out of milk for thick cornbread



It's the only place we can go that MIGHT tempt Nicodemus into joining us. 
Hugh, you want me to see if your buddy from the PF wants to come? Bigredwon?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2012)

On another note, I gotta share (But don't tell her I did  )

This was Mini-Me yesterday at their last competition for her Freshman year.  

I have no idea why I get all misty eyed when I watch her but I've learned to wear waterproof mascara when I see her march.  

She was excited, they got to wear the capes, gauntlets and gloves.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 21, 2012)

Bugsy bringing back memories.  I love it!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Bugsy bringing back memories.  I love it!



Lane, you were a band geek?    

Yeah, it's an awesome thing for the kids to be a part of but I don't know how they do it cause it wears us slap out.  

I kept watching and thinking how proud her grandaddy would be. He was a band member and went to FSU on a band scholarship. He was thrilled she was a Marchin' Cat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> On another note, I gotta share (But don't tell her I did  )
> 
> This was Mini-Me yesterday at their last competition for her Freshman year.
> 
> ...




Tell Abbey i can't wait to see her again!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Lane, you were a band geek?
> 
> Yeah, it's an awesome thing for the kids to be a part of but I don't know how they do it cause it wears us slap out.
> 
> I kept watching and thinking how proud her grandaddy would be. He was a band member and went to FSU on a band scholarship. He was thrilled she was a Marchin' Cat.





I beg your pardon....I was Drum Corp baby!  We were the coolest.   

This one time at band camp, we  uh, well...never mind.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell Abbey i can't wait to see her again!




She just  and said she's "breathless with anticipation"....    

Then she giggled. 

That young'un done lost about 15 pounds and grew another 2 inches since you saw her last.  





Laneybird said:


> I beg your pardon....I was Drum Corp baby!  We were the coolest.
> 
> This one time at band camp, we  uh, well...never mind.




Love me some good percussion.    












Oh and Wobbert-Woo!  Wheezy is gone.  Along with Meanie, Raggedy-Ann and one with a name that I can't repeat here.  Harley stopped by the pound and got cat carriers and FORCED me to lighten the load. I miss Wheezy but that kitty was sick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> She just  and said she's "breathless with anticipation"....
> 
> Then she giggled.
> 
> ...



Abbey loves me!!!! I knew it!!!! 
Congrats to the cat herder for being able to catch all the riff raff! Now, don't collect any more!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Might be a good night for a Blackbeards get together. I like hunting the mornings better anyway.



We'll come in some time on Friday night, then the race is Saturday morning, prolly at 9am. Then after the awards are doled out we'll be heading back home.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 21, 2012)

potty mouth leaf lookers !!! all over the roads, stopped lookin' at way yonder mountains !! be glad when they (leaves,leafs, whatever) are on the ground !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> potty mouth leaf lookers !!! all over the roads, stopped lookin' at way yonder mountains !! be glad when they (leaves,leafs, whatever) are on the ground !!!



You still whinin about the leaf lookers?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still whinin about the leaf lookers?



Potty mouth right I am !! I wish you was livein' up here !! Can't get out in the higway without goin' all the way to the city to a redlight !!! And on the back roads.....we need caution signs to be on the lookout for leaf lookers !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Potty mouth right I am !! I wish you was livein' up here !! Can't get out in the higway without goin' all the way to the city to a redlight !!! And on the back roads.....we need caution signs to be on the lookout for leaf lookers !!



some people just can't appreciate the beauty of nature. 
I bet you don't like abstract art or tofu either!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 21, 2012)

And what is abstract art and/or tofu may I ask ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And what is abstract art and/or tofu may I ask ?



something you wouldn't like.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And what is abstract art and/or tofu may I ask ?



Pretty sure we ought not to talk bout that on here


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 21, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Pretty sure we ought not to talk bout that on here



AHHHHH !!!
OOOOK !!! i Think I got it!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

Evening yougins thinking about coming down there leaf looking.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins thinking about coming down there leaf looking.



PM Greg. He knows all the good spots to watch paint dry. I mean watch leaves turn.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> potty mouth leaf lookers !!! all over the roads, stopped lookin' at way yonder mountains !! be glad when they (leaves,leafs, whatever) are on the ground !!!


 can't share da beauty, huh?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still whinin about the leaf lookers?


evidently...............



KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins thinking about coming down there leaf looking.


 If ya go on down to your old stomping grounds, blow da horn loud at exit 82!! (the one that USED to be 28!)


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 21, 2012)

and Keebs is still banded. Bless her heart.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

if I get that way I will give it blast at 82 Keebs. By the way that Grandaughter showed up Sat. afternoon. looks just like old KyDawg, lucky thing.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> and Keebs is still banded. Bless her heart.


 I been that way a while now......... ain't been *too* restrictive......... so far......


KyDawg said:


> if I get that way I will give it blast at 82 Keebs. By the way that Grandaughter showed up Sat. afternoon. looks just like old KyDawg, lucky thing.


 Aaawwww, it ain't all bad, I'm sure, darlin!
Ok, fixin to go dig into my first home made fattie & fixings, story & pics in the Outdoor Cafe' tomorrow!
Nite ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

<--------Chicken corn chowder

Evenin!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Chicken corn chowder
> 
> Evenin!



Evening young man.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Chicken corn chowder
> 
> Evenin!



Chinese triple delight with no soy sauce, baby corn, or flour used over white rice. This gluten-free diet sux so bad.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

Well


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening young man.



Evenin Grandpa!!  You still up?....you gotta get up in a few of hrs.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2012)

Home from werk at last. Man i hate working weekends in retail.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Grandpa!!  You still up?....you gotta get up in a few of hrs.



I do need to get up early in the morning, got some tresspassers that cant read.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I do need to get up early in the morning, got some tresspassers that cant read.



Hadn't had that problem, but have had a couple couldn't tell my stands from theirs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hadn't had that problem, but have had a couple couldn't tell my stands from theirs



Well you know that Xpassers dont see to good in the dark.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well you know that Xpassers dont see to good in the dark.



Thats true, but my name on em when they took em fown shoulda been a clue


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2012)

My guys today said they thought they were still in Tennessee even though a river seperates us.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thats true, but my name on em when they took em fown shoulda been a clue



Well you need to go help your kin out in the deer hunting section.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My guys today said they thought they were still in Tennessee even though a river seperates us.



They thalt it was jus the crick in the middle of their lease 



crappiedex said:


> Well you need to go help your kin out in the deer hunting section.



Which one


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Question for yall. (Ill read and reply once i get home from work)
> 
> In the creek bottom im hunting i've found a rub and scrape, i've had a doe get chased to me and hide from a trailing buck that went right past her, head down. And today i had two bucks both trailing something going the same way, head down on a mission. I tried a doe call to get them to stop atleast long enough to see but they didnt even pick up their head and look my way, neither of them.
> 
> ...



Just need to clarify, are you pondering rattling to stop them or attract them? If to stop them, I'd do what Hugh said.

If you want to rattle and are just unsure about it, lemme know. I'm no expert, but I've done my fair share of rattling with decent results.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I do need to get up early in the morning, got some tresspassers that cant read.







Hankus said:


> Hadn't had that problem, but have had a couple couldn't tell my stands from theirs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2012)

I give up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I give up



Later Bud!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They thalt it was jus the crick in the middle of their lease
> 
> 
> 
> Which one



Here ya go 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717975


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd trim up a clear shooting lane or two without exposing my position too much and the next shooter that comes by, I'd give him a sharp whistle to see if he slowed up to that. Then it's just a matter of being ready to shoot when you do this.


Im going to try this, and just do little by little ... dont want to mess with the area to much, but somethings gotta give.


rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I've been beat to a pulp this weekend. Emergency heart last night and another one this morning. Timmay's kinda draggin' too. Come on 7am! Thats when i'm officially off call.
> I do plan to hunt 2-3 afternoons this week. Plan accordingly.
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea, i may have to try a scent wick.


Jeff C. said:


> Just need to clarify, are you pondering rattling to stop them or attract them? If to stop them, I'd do what Hugh said.
> 
> If you want to rattle and are just unsure about it, lemme know. I'm no expert, but I've done my fair share of rattling with decent results.



More of to bring them in to look for the fight.  Right now they are just quickly passing through, but if i could bring them in to "look for the fight" maybe they would stick around long enough for a shot? I dunno.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Im going to try this, and just do little by little ... dont want to mess with the area to much, but somethings gotta give.
> 
> Good idea, i may have to try a scent wick.
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you fellow drivelers this chilly morning.

The "white screen" took forever this morning unfortunately.  

Note to whoever is in charge.......it would be a really good idea to update this site from approximately 3-4 AM EST each day for the convenience of all of the early risers.  I promise you that Gobblin and I would both vote for that idea!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2012)

Some of you still getting your much needed beauty rest?   Sleeping in to stay up and watch the 9PM beat down?  Or just avoiding 






This might get the sleep out of the eyes


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717975



Yeah.....um.....I got no idea what he's tawkin bout


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah.....um.....I got no idea what he's tawkin bout



I might respond to his OP if someone could translate it for me.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 22, 2012)

Mornin folks.

Mondays Suck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

mernin ........ it was a good weekend for the youngans, my boy ended up with 3 deer on the ground... 6pt and 2 doe .. freezer is now in good shape!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

mornin' time rascals


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin ........ it was a good weekend for the youngans, my boy ended up with 3 deer on the ground... 6pt and 2 doe .. freezer is now in good shape!



good deal, i put 2 swamp nannies in the dirt yesterdee evenin


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning y'all! Its definitely Monday


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats botg and bream!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin ........ it was a good weekend for the youngans, my boy ended up with 3 deer on the ground... 6pt and 2 doe .. freezer is now in good shape!





BreamReaper said:


> good deal, i put 2 swamp nannies in the dirt yesterdee evenin





SnowHunter said:


> Morning y'all! Its definitely Monday


 Yes it is! 

Ok, gotta go load some pics to the computer, I FINALLY cooked a fattie and, it were a HIT!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Ok, gotta go load some pics to the computer, I FINALLY cooked a fattie and, it were a HIT!!


Oh yes pics are a must!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Ok, gotta go load some pics to the computer, I FINALLY cooked a fattie and, it were a HIT!!



I'd hit a fattie 

Mernin kids!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Good


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 22, 2012)

just a fly by to give a GOOD Morning Shout out..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mornin erybody!


It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!


 YOU have a pic you need to post!!!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> just a fly by to give a GOOD Morning Shout out..


 Hiya Kim!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody!
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


 yes indeed it is!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> just a fly by to give a GOOD Morning Shout out..





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody!
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.





Keebs said:


> YOU have a pic you need to post!!!
> 
> Hiya Kim!
> 
> yes indeed it is!


Mornin ya'll, i will try to put it up later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

just can't go wrong with a backed tater....a loaded one that is!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

Mornting MrsH22, Keebs, Snowy, ladies and brosephs.

Lets see...things to do today:

1. Check out Keebs Fattie 

2. See what unfolds here..-http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=718040


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> just can't go wrong with a backed tater....a loaded one that is!



No doubt, wheres mines? I know they sell em by the satchul full


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

ok, here it is!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7308734&posted=1#post7308734


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, here it is!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7308734&posted=1#post7308734



you did good


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you did good


 thanks, I'm stoked now, I wanna try different combinations now!  Oh and that okra isn't really "fried" it's really more like saute'd, with just a little olive oil and garlic salt, but it's "more good"!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you did good



That was her first one. She did GREAT.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was her first one. She did GREAT.


 thank ya, sista, and make sure to tell the mister, I didn't loose ALLL my cheese!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was her first one. She did GREAT.



don't yell at me  i am thsensitive


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Keebs, now I'm really hungry and my tummy is rumbling


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thank ya, sista, and make sure to tell the mister, I didn't loose ALLL my cheese!



I can understand your excitement an erything, but uh..... was it too tight??  

Told ya I'd get ya back!!!!  

A'ight....gotta go drop the daughter's car off for NEW tires, alignment, oil change, diagnostics, etc. It's always sumpin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

BBL


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Keebs, now I'm really hungry and my tummy is rumbling


 me too, I was "watched" while I made my plate for lunch today!


Jeff C. said:


> I can understand your excitement an erything, but uh..... was it too tight??
> 
> Told ya I'd get ya back!!!!
> 
> A'ight....gotta go drop the daughter's car off for NEW tires, alignment, oil change, diagnostics, etc. It's always sumpin!!!



When I told the Mrs. to tell Chris my cheese was ooozzing out, he told her to tell me "Oh heck, I loose all my cheese every time!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Keebs, now I'm really hungry and my tummy is rumbling



I wanna hear it !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me too, I was "watched" while I made my plate for lunch today!
> 
> 
> When I told the Mrs. to tell Chris my cheese was ooozzing out, he told her to tell me "Oh heck, I loose all my cheese every time!"



 

Awww Hail....... Da Queen of loose cheese!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wanna hear it !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

one of the deer jakob whacked this weekend ! they love it and i love that....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awww Hail....... Da Queen of loose cheese!!!


 Da KANG........... Mr. Hornet22, *I* hardly lost any!


blood on the ground said:


> one of the deer jakob whacked this weekend ! they love it and i love that....


 I like the way sister is pointing at herself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> one of the deer jakob whacked this weekend ! they love it and i love that....



Awesome duuuuude!!!   



Keebs said:


> Da KANG........... Mr. Hornet22, *I* hardly lost any!
> 
> I like the way sister is pointing at herself!



That's MrsH22's department!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

any of you drivelers ever built a block/brick smoker?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Monday everybody!   A beautiful weekend with gorgeous weather and terrific colors up on Blood Mountain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> any of you drivelers ever built a block/brick smoker?



Nope, but dug up a link for you.

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> any of you drivelers ever built a block/brick smoker?



Nope, but have been thinkin about it for a long time....



boneboy96 said:


> Happy Monday everybody!   A beautiful weekend with gorgeous weather and terrific colors up on Blood Mountain!



Backatcha Bob-oooooo!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Monday everybody!   A beautiful weekend with gorgeous weather and terrific colors up on Blood Mountain!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> one of the deer jakob whacked this weekend ! they love it and i love that....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

How come all you old fffffffolks aren't over there havin fun in the Deer Huntin forum?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How come all you old fffffffolks aren't over there havin fun in the Deer Huntin forum?


'cause I can't handle all these 4, 5 & 6 years olds killin deer and I can't even SEE one!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause I can't handle all these 4, 5 & 6 years olds killin deer and I can't even SEE one!!



Well this thread ain't about killin deer...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well this thread ain't about killin deer...


 link?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well this thread ain't about killin deer...



I thought it was about a little of everything


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How come all you old fffffffolks aren't over there havin fun in the Deer Huntin forum?



Cause it's easier sittin round the campfire takin pop shots at the BEAST and the coal rollas!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought it was about a little of everything



Not "this" thread idjit, the "this" thread that's over yonder...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not "this" thread idjit, the "this" thread that's over yonder...



check out my sons Alabama hat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> check out my sons Alabama hat



Smart boy right there now..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Smart boy right there now..



I thought you would like that! 

speakin of Bama... they are on a roll this year


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> me too, I was "watched" while I made my plate for lunch today!
> 
> 
> When I told the Mrs. to tell Chris my cheese was ooozzing out, he told her to tell me "Oh heck, I loose all my cheese every time!"


  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wanna hear it !!!



To late  I already soothed the savage beast with a matter sammich


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> check out my sons Alabama hat



Never underestimate the powers of the Tide! 
The BOTG clan is whackin' and stackin' aint they?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought you would like that!
> 
> speakin of Bama... they are on a roll this year



I'd call it more of a biscuit. We don't lose too many starters after this season, then we'll be on a roll..



SnowHunter said:


> To late  I already soothed the savage beast with a matter sammich


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2012)

Sshhhhmoked salmon for dinna


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sshhhhmoked salmon for dinna


 Suppa will be a repeat of a fattie.............


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2012)

Lawd almighty im tarred.

Got up at 5am and went to work, got off work at 3:00... came home and ran Koda to the vet (Hot spot) and just now sat down. Lawdy almighty im tarred.



Thinkin about goin huntin though ... havent had a evening on this stand yet...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd almighty im tarred.
> 
> Got up at 5am and went to work, got off work at 3:00... came home and ran Koda to the vet (Hot spot) and just now sat down. Lawdy almighty im tarred.
> 
> ...


Get boy, quit typin and get to that stand, NOW, ya hear?


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get boy, quit typin and get to that stand, NOW, ya hear?



Think ima bout to. Gotta get some grub first, aint ate all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Think ima bout to. Gotta get some grub first, aint ate all day



Crackers and water to eat on the run. Dangit boy you're burnin daylight...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Think ima bout to. Gotta get some grub first, aint ate all day


 get'em Slip!!

Ok, I guess Mud's still in the back counting paint brushes, lemme go grab him so we can roll on outta heah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get'em Slip!!
> 
> Ok, I guess Mud's still in the back counting paint brushes, lemme go grab him so we can roll on outta heah!



Buh bye!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd almighty im tarred.
> 
> Got up at 5am and went to work, got off work at 3:00... came home and ran Koda to the vet (Hot spot) and just now sat down. Lawdy almighty im tarred.
> 
> ...



Tickle some antlers this aft/evenin, but don't ferget to whistle if necessary!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2012)

Tonight's my Thursday .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonight's my Thursday .



It's one of those days for me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonight's my Thursday .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like I'mon have to settle for a shrimp po-boy tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like I'mon have to settle for a shrimp po-boy tonight


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Bully!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 22, 2012)

SUP


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bully!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

Golly what a day, evenin' time peeps


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2012)

Went out kinda late, kinda rushed into the stand and kinda made a little noise. Still though, had a doe get about 20 yards from the stand and hang out a while. She looked right at me a few times and kinda stomped her foot, but didnt spook.

I guessed her to be a year oldish. As bad as i need the meat, im holding out still...Juss gotta feeling...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Went out kinda late, kinda rushed into the stand and kinda made a little noise. Still though, had a doe get about 20 yards from the stand and hang out a while. She looked right at me a few times and kinda stomped her foot, but didnt spook.
> 
> I guessed her to be a year oldish. As bad as i need the meat, im holding out still...Juss gotta feeling...



If youda took a pic you coulda went over to the deer section and seen if shes truly 1 whole year.

Was told today, 2 ppl spotted a large black bear on my club and it chased some hogs.
I say this because central ga aint really bear country, an itd be cool to witness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> I say this because central ga aint really bear country, an itd be cool to witness.


Who told you that malarkey? 
We used to see them on our Twiggs county lease all of the time.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> If youda took a pic you coulda went over to the deer section and seen if shes truly 1 whole year.
> 
> Was told today, 2 ppl spotted a large black bear on my club and it chased some hogs.
> I say this because central ga aint really bear country, an itd be cool to witness.



I'd love to see some bear around here. 


Thats something on my bucket list, kill a bear with a flintlock, but i was thinking Alaska to be a better place for that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2012)

Fried poke chops, garlic/cheese mashed taters and steamed brocolli !!!   10 1/2 mo hours to go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2012)

What a surprise!
Got home today and ALL the fish in the Bamaquarium are still alive! Man! For a group of fish that is supposed to get along, it sure has looked like the MMA in there lately.
Gonna be a sausage and taters obrien kinda night. Hard to beat taters and onions...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah evryone says Twiggs County, and I know there are more there than EAST central ga where i am. Think about it, the world thinks everyone residing here came from the looney house here. My friend saw one about 4 miles from my house, or he says, and his mama wanted to put him in rehab.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who told you that malarkey?
> We used to see them on our Twiggs county lease all of the time.



b b b.. b... bear?   

biggins or just nuisance sized??


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

is there a debate tonight, time?


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried poke chops, garlic/cheese mashed taters and steamed brocolli !!!   10 1/2 mo hours to go.




ahhhh.... garlic   
I got such a hunkerin for garlic anything that I'd get kicked off the set of "Vampire Diaries" in a nano-second!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Yeah evryone says Twiggs County, and I know there are more there than EAST central ga where i am. Think about it, the world thinks everyone residing here came from the looney house here. My friend saw one about 4 miles from my house, or he says, and his mama wanted to put him in rehab.



Pretty much, if you're near a river swamp in Ga then you can expect bears to be around.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

On a side note, in honor of you Miglet, I left the 300 XLR in the cabinet and went old school. Single shot 30-30, 150 gr core lokts. 2 neck shots, 2 nannies in da c cc c coola!
Man it felt so good, a scope with no zoom, shootin' free handed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> On a side note, in honor of you Miglet, I left the 300 XLR in the cabinet and went old school. Single shot 30-30, 150 gr core lokts. 2 neck shots, 2 nannies in da c cc c coola!
> Man it felt so good, a scope with no zoom, shootin' free handed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> On a side note, in honor of you Miglet, I left the 300 XLR in the cabinet and went old school. Single shot 30-30, 150 gr core lokts. 2 neck shots, 2 nannies in da c cc c coola!
> Man it felt so good, a scope with no zoom, shootin' free handed.



Scope???? 

Just kiddin, that's awesome. Meat in da fridge, soon to be on da grill..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude im severly blind in my scope eye an astigmatism in  the other. really.
So youve hunted all around me, Twiggs, Hancock, etc.

Ohh HAY Bamer, glad the fishes are thriving well!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Dude im severly blind in my scope eye an astigmatism in  the other. really.
> So youve hunted all around me, Twiggs, Hancock, etc.
> 
> Ohh HAY Bamer, glad the fishes are thriving well!


 hey, deer slayer, wanna put one in the deep freeze for me??? 
 *I* ain't having any luck at it!
ok, shower is vacant, my turn, try to bbl!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Dude im severly blind in my scope eye an astigmatism in  the other. really.
> So youve hunted all around me, Twiggs, Hancock, etc.
> 
> Ohh HAY Bamer, glad the fishes are thriving well!



Yep, spent most of my life in Hancock and Jones and only a couple of years in Twiggs. Didn't feel too comfy down in Twiggs where you could smell a leg sized rattler before you ever heard him rattle... And if it wasn't him, it was steppin on water moccasins or lookin out for gators, bears or hogs. Good rabbit huntin in Twiggs though. 

Maybe one day I'll get back to huntin real serious like, but for now it's takin the boy to XC meets and 5K's.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2012)

Well after reevaluation I need to move my Fat Cat. The deer are avoiding the death tree


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2012)

Evening spring Chickens.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tickle some antlers this aft/evenin, but don't ferget to whistle if necessary!!



Dunno how i missed this the first time.

Running late i forgot like everything 'cept my gun so i didnt do any calling tonight ... but imma try it soon, Check yer PMs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2012)

Did Romney own Obama again ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did Romney own Obama again ???



Free and clear title, he beat him like a rented mule.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Free and clear title, he beat him like a rented mule.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Free and clear title, he beat him like a rented mule.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2012)

Other day, dads going to work, gets out to the truck and his interior light is on and driver door cracked but still locked. Odd, maybe he just didnt shut it all the way?

This morning i go out to mine and its the same way, only i know for sure i shut mine all the way and the lights were off. Know it for sure.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Free and clear title, he beat him like a rented mule.


I'm having a laugh at the CBS debate scores right now. Where do they get these ijitz?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I'm having a laugh at the CBS debate scores right now. Where do they get these ijitz?



Obama was trite, petulant and childish in his responses. Those that are immature will respond best to those 5th grade responses of Obama's. Those that understand the executive tactics and leadership skills displayed by Romney will rise above the mental midgets.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obama was trite, petulant and childish in his responses. Those that are immature will respond best to those 5th grade responses of Obama's. Those that understand the executive tactics and leadership skills displayed by Romney will rise above the mental midgets.



Romney's take on the mid east was more than sound, it put BO out on more than one occasion, where BO couldn't counter his anti-Israel non visit record.  And BO's Detroit comments were a real joke. 

Nevertheless, I really hope the pollster babies aren't the majority


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2012)

GOOD MORNING and HAPPY TUESDAY to all of you drivelers today.

I need some coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2012)

Coffee coming up EE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Other day, dads going to work, gets out to the truck and his interior light is on and driver door cracked but still locked. Odd, maybe he just didnt shut it all the way?
> 
> This morning i go out to mine and its the same way, only i know for sure i shut mine all the way and the lights were off. Know it for sure.



Gremlins


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep





Hankus said:


> Gremlins



Definitely


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep





Hankus said:


> Gremlins





Hankus said:


> Definitely



Yep


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 23, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2012)

Mernin boo's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2012)

i don't like twozdy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Other day, dads going to work, gets out to the truck and his interior light is on and driver door cracked but still locked. Odd, maybe he just didnt shut it all the way?
> 
> This morning i go out to mine and its the same way, only i know for sure i shut mine all the way and the lights were off. Know it for sure.


 trail cam time!


Mornin Folks!


----------



## kracker (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning winderlikkers!!! What's going on over here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Mornin folks...nice and chilly!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning Y'all!

I've come to the conclusion,(well for the millionth  time) that idiocy knows no bounds and this is proven daily right here on the forum. Ugh! Why talk down to others and ridicule them when they think differently then you? What the heck? A load of manure if ya ask me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks...nice and chilly!!



'Moaning Sir Chief !!!
I'm still sportin short britches and short sleave shirts, gotta lil nipply last night, I spent most of the night outside vs inside ....

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd, to top it all off (BUSY NIGHT) we had a meeting at 7am this morning . . .



SnowHunter said:


> Morning Y'all!
> 
> I've come to the conclusion,(well for the millionth  time) that idiocy knows no bounds and this is proven daily right here on the forum. Ugh! Why talk down to others and ridicule them when they think differently then you? What the heck? A load of manure if ya ask me.



Hiya Snowbabe, you're exactly right, this place has gone down hill since I joined . . . wait a minute, mebbe I'm part of the prob??????


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 23, 2012)

I need a sammich......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning Y'all!
> 
> I've come to the conclusion,(well for the millionth  time) that idiocy knows no bounds and this is proven daily right here on the forum. Ugh! Why talk down to others and ridicule them when they think differently then you? What the heck? A load of manure if ya ask me.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks...nice and chilly!!


 All Hail Chief Kang............. or is it Kang Chief?????


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moaning Sir Chief !!!
> I'm _*still sportin short britches and short sleave shirts*_, gotta lil nipply last night, I spent most of the night outside vs inside ....
> _
> wait a minute, mebbe I'm part of the pro b_??????






Bitteroot said:


> I need a sammich......


 well make ya one, and brang me one too while you're at it......... please!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 23, 2012)

No Quack we all  ya 

Sammich Man!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 23, 2012)

Mornin Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Keebs!


 Snowy, I am flabbergasted at how much our little girl is GROWING!!!  Lawd have mercy, it's gonna take you, Na AND brother to ward off da boys!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Snowy, I am flabbergasted at how much our little girl is GROWING!!!  Lawd have mercy, it's gonna take you, Na AND brother to ward off da boys!



She just turned 6, can you believe it?  That child is taking after her mama and growing fast  I have no worries about the boys, she will lay the smack down if she needs to


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> She just turned 6, can you believe it?  That child is taking after her mama and growing fast  I have no worries about the boys, she will lay the smack down if she needs to


 Good lord where has the time gone?????  She was "just a baby" when ya'll came down before and heck, it seems like I *just saw her* a few days ago, ok, I did, I was flipping thru my camera and looked at the pics we took when I had Mama with me, but dang, that dressed up picture of her, yeah, she is a true "MiniYou"!!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 23, 2012)

Mornin y'all. 
Been away. 
Looks like all's the same as what I remember.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin y'all.
> Been away.
> Looks like all's the same as what I remember.


 MOOONNNNNPIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Howyoudoin??????????


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin y'all.
> Been away.
> Looks like all's the same as what I remember.



Son where ya been? Whatcha been doin? An who ya been doin it wid??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I need a sammich......



how bout some cheekin liverz an mashed taterz


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning Y'all!
> 
> I've come to the conclusion,(well for the millionth  time) that idiocy knows no bounds and this is proven daily right here on the forum. Ugh! Why talk down to others and ridicule them when they think differently then you? What the heck? A load of manure if ya ask me.



I bite my tongue on a regular basis 

Hiya Shmoo!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moaning Sir Chief !!!
> I'm still sportin short britches and short sleave shirts, gotta lil nipply last night, I spent most of the night outside vs inside ....
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnnd, to top it all off (BUSY NIGHT) we had a meeting at 7am this morning . . .
> ...



Dannnnng, didn't mean to jinx ya!! 



Bitteroot said:


> I need a sammich......



What Keebs said 



Keebs said:


> All Hail Chief Kang............. or is it Kang Chief?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kang Coon...da BIG CHIEF!!! 



MoonPie said:


> Mornin y'all.
> Been away.
> Looks like all's the same as what I remember.



How do neighbor!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Son where ya been? Whatcha been doin? An who ya been doin it wid??


 sweetbabyjesus, Hankus!  you're worse than me!


blood on the ground said:


> how bout some cheekin liverz an mashed taterz


 got any gizzards to throw in there???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sweetbabyjesus, Hankus!  you're worse than me!
> 
> got any gizzards to throw in there???



Well


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well


 ya done skeerred him off now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sweetbabyjesus, Hankus!  you're worse than me!
> 
> got any gizzards to throw in there???



gizzards be to tuff an are best used as catfish bait


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sweetbabyjesus, Hankus! you're worse than me!
> 
> got any gizzards to throw in there???



Don't think so....you still da QUEEN!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> gizzards be to tuff an are best used as catfish bait


 they's good eatin, I tell ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Don't think so....you still da QUEEN!!


 I prefer "MamaHen".............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they's good eatin, I tell ya!
> 
> I prefer "MamaHen".............



Bok bok bok...... ba..gokkkkkkk!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bok bok bok...... ba..gokkkkkkk!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think I scratched my eyeball in my sweep. It burns like the dickens and is watering like a faucet. 

On a lighter note, Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Waitin on the shop to call to pick up daughter's car. Wound up costing right at a grand 

But on a good note, I have to brag on her. She managed to save $ 480.00 of her meager mim wage job and a second seasonal job that she works for our neighbor out of her home to apply to the upkeep of her car. She is a full time student and pays for her Insurance, gas, and cell phone already. She's growin up and learning some invaluable life lessons and responsibility.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I scratched my eyeball in my sweep. It burns like the dickens and is watering like a faucet.
> 
> On a lighter note, Mornin!


 ouch!  


Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on the shop to call to pick up daughter's car. Wound up costing right at a grand
> 
> But on a good note, I have to brag on her. She managed to save $ 480.00 of her meager mim wage job and a second seasonal job that she works for our neighbor out of her home to apply to the upkeep of her car. She is a full time student and pays for her Insurance, gas, and cell phone already. She's growin up and learning some invaluable life lessons and responsibility.


 Yep, she's on the right road for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I scratched my eyeball in my sweep. It burns like the dickens and is watering like a faucet.
> 
> On a lighter note, Mornin!



Ouch, I hate that!!   Mornin mrsH!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on the shop to call to pick up daughter's car. Wound up costing right at a grand
> 
> But on a good note, I have to brag on her. She managed to save $ 480.00 of her meager mim wage job and a second seasonal job that she works for our neighbor out of her home to apply to the upkeep of her car. She is a full time student and pays for her Insurance, gas, and cell phone already. She's growin up and learning some invaluable life lessons and responsibility.



Sounds like you got a good un.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I scratched my eyeball in my sweep. It burns like the dickens and is watering like a faucet.
> 
> On a lighter note, Mornin!



walk it off you will be alright


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MOOONNNNNPIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Howyoudoin??????????





Hankus said:


> Son where ya been? Whatcha been doin? An who ya been doin it wid??





Jeff C. said:


> How do neighbor!!!



Just about the same. Tryin to grow stuff, tryin to fish, tryin to hunt, tryin to be a good hubby. Only real excitment was when some low life stole my truck, trailer, equiptment, and comercial mowers. Good news is I got alot of it back and that low life won't be in the stealin business for a long while.

Sure appreciate y'all remembering me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like you got a good un.



We've had our ups and downs, but I think she may have finally seen what the real world is about. She even dumped her Liberal/Atheist boyfriend......finally!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> walk it off you will be alright


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Just about the same. Tryin to grow stuff, tryin to fish, tryin to hunt, tryin to be a good hubby. Only real excitment was when some low life stole my truck, trailer, equiptment, and comercial mowers. Good news is I got alot of it back and that low life won't be in the stealin business for a long while.
> 
> Sure appreciate y'all remembering me!



Well it ain't because you haven't been tryin!! 

Sorry to hear about your stuff, glad to hear you recovered some of it and took a low life off the street for a while 

Appreciate you remembering us!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Just about the same. Tryin to grow stuff, tryin to fish, tryin to hunt, tryin to be a good hubby. Only real excitment was when some low life stole my truck, trailer, equiptment, and comercial mowers. Good news is I got alot of it back and that low life won't be in the stealin business for a long while.
> 
> Sure appreciate y'all remembering me!


I love happy endings!!!  Glad to see ya back!


Jeff C. said:


> We've had our ups and downs, but I think she may have finally seen what the real world is about. _*She even dumped her Liberal/Atheist boyfriend......finally*_!!!


 Now THAT is good news!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I love happy endings!!!  Glad to see ya back!
> 
> Now THAT is good news!!!



Ain't it though!!! 

Problem is her new one won't come around.....he's an ex and I skeered him one time with a warning 

Almost fergot...the Jag gave him the evil eye the 1st time he ever came over, walkin in circles around his car before he ever got out!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

KANG Coon....da BIG CHIEF!!! 

Where's MUD??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2012)

my tape werm said i didn't eat e-nuff..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't it though!!!
> 
> Problem is her new one won't come around.....he's an ex and I skeered him one time with a warning
> 
> Almost fergot...the Jag gave him the evil eye the 1st time he ever came over, walkin in circles around his car before he ever got out!!!





Jeff C. said:


> KANG Coon....da BIG CHIEF!!!
> 
> Where's MUD??


 Ohman, I forgot, we were all 'sposed to go help him with inventory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on the shop to call to pick up daughter's car. Wound up costing right at a grand
> 
> But on a good note, I have to brag on her. She managed to save $ 480.00 of her meager mim wage job and a second seasonal job that she works for our neighbor out of her home to apply to the upkeep of her car. She is a full time student and pays for her Insurance, gas, and cell phone already. She's growin up and learning some invaluable life lessons and responsibility.





Jeff C. said:


> We've had our ups and downs, but I think she may have finally seen what the real world is about. She even dumped her Liberal/Atheist boyfriend......finally!!!



Ruh Roh...now to see what she brings home next!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh and good morning everybody!   Trashy Tuesday is upon us!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh and good morning everybody!   Trashy Tuesday is upon us!


 I'm ready for Thirsty Thursday, 'cause I plan on being off on Freaky Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm ready for Thirsty Thursday, 'cause I plan on being off on Freaky Friday!



you going to the woods or you jus chillaxin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you going to the woods or you jus chillaxin?


 don't know yet........ maybe both, trying to figure out when to get my jelly made up for Christmas too, but I need to clean out the freezer not to mention the *usual* fall cleaning needs doing......... maybe I need to come on to work instead!


----------



## kracker (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on the shop to call to pick up daughter's car. Wound up costing right at a grand
> 
> But on a good note, I have to brag on her. She managed to save $ 480.00 of her meager mim wage job and a second seasonal job that she works for our neighbor out of her home to apply to the upkeep of her car. She is a full time student and pays for her Insurance, gas, and cell phone already. She's growin up and learning some invaluable life lessons and responsibility.



Congrats! She should be bragged on.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Congrats! She should be bragged on.


 and another one steps out from the wood pile.......... howyoudoin, Kracker?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm ready for Thirsty Thursday, 'cause I plan on being off on Freaky Friday!



Gonna get ur freak on are ya?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 23, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Just about the same. Tryin to grow stuff, tryin to fish, tryin to hunt, tryin to be a good hubby. Only real excitment was when some low life stole my truck, trailer, equiptment, and comercial mowers. Good news is I got alot of it back and that low life won't be in the stealin business for a long while.
> 
> Sure appreciate y'all remembering me!



Good to see ya back there Lunar Pastry!~


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Gonna get ur freak on are ya?


 mehbe...........


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh Gawd...I can see it now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ohman, I forgot, we were all 'sposed to go help him with inventory!!!!!!!!!



Uhggg.....inventory!! Poor Kang Mud.....



boneboy96 said:


> Ruh Roh...now to see what she brings home next!



He's got 2 important things going for him already in my eyes.....he works and goes to school!! 





kracker said:


> Congrats! She should be bragged on.



Yessir, thanks!!! Glad to be able to....I'm proud of her progress!! 

Now, where have you been, and how are ya?? 

OH <--------Chicken salad sammich and chips


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Daughter's car sho does ride better!! Michelen Defender's-- 90,000 mile tread wear limited warranty-- 4 wheel alignment with some new suspension parts--brakes cleaned, adjusted, and backing plates lubed--oil change.  So far - quiet, smooth, and handling ability feels new again, I feel better!! 

CYL!!! Gonna head over to brudder's house. 

KANG!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2012)

anyone got a mitsubishi F700 frequency drive layin around? I need one in a bad way!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Daughter's car sho does ride better!! Michelen Defender's-- 90,000 mile tread wear limited warranty-- 4 wheel alignment with some new suspension parts--brakes cleaned, adjusted, and backing plates lubed--oil change.  So far - quiet, smooth, and handling ability feels new again, I feel better!!
> 
> CYL!!! Gonna head over to brudder's house.
> 
> KANG!!


 Later ChiefKang.......KangChief...........


blood on the ground said:


> anyone got a mitsubishi F700 frequency drive layin around? I need one in a bad way!!!


Hhhmmm, lemme go look in the shop........


----------



## kracker (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and another one steps out from the wood pile.......... howyoudoin, Kracker?


Fair to middlin. In and out of the hospital, looking at another aortic valve replacement, just another normal week for me.

I do slip by and check up on y'all. I'll be back to posting when I feel a little better.

Y'all behave.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fair to middlin. In and out of the hospital, looking at another aortic valve replacement, just another normal week for me.
> 
> I do slip by and check up on y'all. I'll be back to posting when I feel a little better.
> 
> Y'all behave.....


If you'd let us know, we'd be able to cheer you up better!
Srs'ly, hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2012)

i finally sat down and checked over 4000 trailcam pic's from the last 3 months. 3000 hog pics, 800 pics of nothing, 100 pics of coons, 50 pics of deer( one buck), and 3 pics of turkey hens.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i finally sat down and checked over 4000 trailcam pic's from the last 3 months. _*3000 hog pics,*_ 800 pics of nothing, 100 pics of coons, 50 pics of deer( one buck), and 3 pics of turkey hens.


----------



## kracker (Oct 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If you'd let us know, we'd be able to cheer you up better!
> Srs'ly, hope you get to feeling better soon!


Thanks Keebs


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fair to middlin. In and out of the hospital, looking at another aortic valve replacement, just another normal week for me.
> 
> I do slip by and check up on y'all. I'll be back to posting when I feel a little better.
> 
> Y'all behave.....



Dang it man ... hope things get better for ya.


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i finally sat down and checked over 4000 trailcam pic's from the last 3 months. 3000 hog pics, 800 pics of nothing, 100 pics of coons, 50 pics of deer( one buck), and 3 pics of turkey hens.



Hey Bama! 
Must be good batteries in your trailcam.  Sounds like hog heaven. 
Been bird hunting?
Think there may be any trouble w/ M State this Sat?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i finally sat down and checked over 4000 trailcam pic's from the last 3 months. 3000 hog pics, 800 pics of nothing, 100 pics of coons, 50 pics of deer( one buck), and 3 pics of turkey hens.



You need to quit feedin those hogs.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2012)

Poor Mud, he's had to take off his shoes today to help count the inventory!  Later ya'll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Bama!
> Must be good batteries in your trailcam.  Sounds like hog heaven.
> Been bird hunting?
> Think there may be any trouble w/ M State this Sat?


Hey, MP!!! 
Yes, got some great trailcams, yes it's a pork paradise, Nope, no invites to a bird shoot this year, and Yes, Miss. State is a scrappy team. I think we'll win but doubt we cover the spread.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to quit feedin those hogs.



No, more lease members need to be shooting them! I swear, i can't make them understand that shooting every hog makes your deer hunting better. They always say "I didn't want to ruin my hunt." If we don't blast them, we ain't gonna have ANY deer.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## crappiedex (Oct 23, 2012)

Peace


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> peace


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, did I drive/walk into a mess. 

Right when I pulled up @6:30 tonight a WALL of kaolin slip came flooding down the hill.  I grabbed my supper and jumped out of the car into the office!!

Told the operator to SHUT the blunger down he was running over the holding tank.  Turns out we had a busted pipeline, there was over 4" of slip in the control room.  Washed up for over an hour.


Oh, and tonight is my Friday !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> wow, did i drive/walk into a mess.
> 
> right when i pulled up @6:30 tonight a wall of kaolin slip came flooding down the hill.  I grabbed my supper and jumped out of the car into the office!!
> 
> ...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, did I drive/walk into a mess.
> 
> Right when I pulled up @6:30 tonight a WALL of kaolin slip came flooding down the hill.  I grabbed my supper and jumped out of the car into the office!!
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 694824
> 
> View attachment 694825



Perzactly

Want me to turn the power off to make it really a good night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Perzactly
> 
> Want me to turn the power off to make it really a good night


Turn your Halloween lights off. They're keeping me awake...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Fair to middlin. In and out of the hospital, looking at another aortic valve replacement, just another normal week for me.
> 
> I do slip by and check up on y'all. I'll be back to posting when I feel a little better.
> 
> Y'all behave.....



Hang in there kracker!!! Wishin you better days man!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, did I drive/walk into a mess.
> 
> Right when I pulled up @6:30 tonight a WALL of kaolin slip came flooding down the hill.  I grabbed my supper and jumped out of the car into the office!!
> 
> ...



Dang....you won't be bored for a while tonight!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Perzactly
> 
> Want me to turn the power off to make it really a good night





Utilicon does that enough when I'm on day shift.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Well


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, MP!!!
> Yes, got some great trailcams, yes it's a pork paradise, Nope, no invites to a bird shoot this year, and Yes, Miss. State is a scrappy team. I think we'll win but doubt we cover the spread.
> 
> 
> No, more lease members need to be shooting them! I swear, i can't make them understand that shooting every hog makes your deer hunting better. They always say "I didn't want to ruin my hunt." If we don't blast them, we ain't gonna have ANY deer.



I ain got no scared shells, jus sayin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well





Hankus said:


> I ain got no scared shells, jus sayin



Yep


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Turn your Halloween lights off. They're keeping me awake...



 We be rockin 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Utilicon does that enough when I'm on day shift.



 



Hankus said:


> Yep



WELL


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Mights well


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Think I will


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

High quality tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> High quality tonight



Good stuff!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> High quality tonight



You cant hide money.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> High quality tonight



whats the special occasion?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> whats the special occasion?



Had to be spectacular....he left us!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good stuff!!



yep 



KyDawg said:


> You cant hide money.



Not even when ya try to drink it up 



rhbama3 said:


> whats the special occasion?



Tuesday 



Jeff C. said:


> Had to be spectacular....he left us!!!



Feedin an waterin Will an Batman


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

Come ON 7am !!!!!!  




Gonna hook up the ferilizer spreader to the tractor and feed some critters tomorrow when I get up !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you'd have a good excuse!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ON 7am !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Fatten'em up!!

Y'all get that mess cleaned up out there...or do we need to call MrsH22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew you'd have a good excuse!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I've got the control room back to normal, rain will have to take care of the outside mess.  Washed fist sized gravel over a 100' !!!   A gate stopped most the gravel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got the control room back to normal, rain will have to take care of the outside mess.  Washed fist sized gravel over a 100' !!!   A gate stopped most the gravel.



Mini avalanche!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

About bed time in Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

Mmmm, just microwaved a honey bun smeared with peanut butta !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmm, just microwaved a honey bun smeared with peanut butta !!!



Dont ever put a pecan in the microwave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Dont ever put a pecan in the microwave.





Do tell ??? 


I've microwaved pecan pie ??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do tell ???
> 
> 
> I've microwaved pecan pie ??



They do work better out of the shell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> They do work better our of the shell.






Ohhhhhh . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmm, just microwaved a honey bun smeared with peanut butta !!!



Nuked honeybun is da bomb.......never tried it wiff P-butter though.



KyDawg said:


> Dont ever put a pecan in the microwave.



Don't ever tell me don't ever!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuked honeybun is da bomb.......never tried it wiff P-butter though.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever tell me don't ever!!



Dont stand in front of the door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Dont stand in front of the door.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2012)

Well yes of course


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Dont stand in front of the door.






KyDoggie sez peecan go BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

I stank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Quack is KANG of da midnight shift !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Did you get that mess cleaned up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you get that mess cleaned up?



Are you asking about kaolin or supper?

oh well another day starts and it is brewed and served


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you get that mess cleaned up?




Good morning and yes !!! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you asking about kaolin or supper?
> 
> oh well another day starts and it is brewed and served





'Morning GIW !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dang, you guys are too early for me today.  Tried to get on here over an hour ago but the Comcast cable etc was not functioning for whatever reason.  I couldn't watch television or get online.  Thank goodness for my newspaper.  The really good news was that my name was NOT on the obituary page this morning.

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep, missed the obits again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2012)

Look a humpday celebrator


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning and yes !!!



Go home Quack, yo weekend is here.


----------



## huntinstuff (Oct 24, 2012)

Good morning, World. How's the drivelnation doing this today???


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 24, 2012)

Wassup yous peoples.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Wassup yous peoples.



sssshhhh... you aint gots ta come in here hollerin like that 

it's like this.... good morning everyone... see nice an soft


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

idjits


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sssshhhh... you aint gots ta come in here hollerin like that
> 
> it's like this.... good morning everyone... see nice an soft



  I hear that at home too.  Feet hit the floor at 5 and I am ready to go.  

Wife says ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

Mornin folks...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry, I just got tickled from a thought . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mernin!



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, I just got tickled from a thought . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Keebs and Hankus....my brudder got some chickens(rooster + 3 hens)  He has an old bldg. out in the yard that needs some major repair, but all in all it provides a dry/secure area for a coop. 

My question is, he thinks if he just stretches some chicken wire around it for a run they will stay within it.....will they or will they just flap right over it to get out with no top?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2012)

Where's the beef?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Where's the beef?



You gotta check wiff da Kang Quack!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs and Hankus....my brudder got some chickens(rooster + 3 hens)  He has an old bldg. out in the yard that needs some major repair, but all in all it provides a dry/secure area for a coop.
> 
> My question is, he thinks if he just stretches some chicken wire around it for a run they will stay within it.....will they or will they just flap right over it to get out with no top?





My advice ???  Considering what little I know 'bout yo bro, and you working out of town, I'd go ahead and make Cheekun and Dumplins, or some fried Cheekun, mebbe some bbq cheekun??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Gotta crash kiddies, had a rough night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My advice ???  Considering what little I know 'bout yo bro, and you working out of town, I'd go ahead and make Cheekun and Dumplins, or some fried Cheekun, mebbe some bbq cheekun??



 

That's exactly why I'm axin!! I already tried to splain that to him. He's got some little Asain? hen, might be good in some stir fry!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's exactly why I'm axin!! I already tried to splain that to him. He's got some little Asain? hen, might be good in some stir fry!!



Give it to Josh, he'll know exactly what to do with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash kiddies, had a rough night.



Sleep well!!!

Awwww Hail, da Kang Quackmaster


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You gotta check wiff da Kang Quack!!



ooops, my bad i ment ta spell BEER


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs and Hankus....my brudder got some chickens(rooster + 3 hens)  He has an old bldg. out in the yard that needs some major repair, but all in all it provides a dry/secure area for a coop.
> 
> My question is, he thinks if he just stretches some chicken wire around it for a run they will stay within it.....will they or will they just flap right over it to get out with no top?


clip their wings or put a top on it, they WILL fly out!


blood on the ground said:


> Where's the beef?


 on da cow?


Hooked On Quack said:


> My advice ???  Considering what little I know 'bout yo bro, and you working out of town, I'd go ahead and make Cheekun and Dumplins, or some fried Cheekun, mebbe some bbq cheekun??



ok, gotta take da party van & run some errands...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> clip their wings or put a top on it, they WILL fly out!
> 
> on da cow?
> 
> ...



You got your schedule worked out for early Saturday morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ooops, my bad i ment ta spell BEER



 



Keebs said:


> clip their wings or put a top on it, they WILL fly out!
> 
> on da cow?
> 
> ...



Yes'm we did clip their wings, but I told him they would just flap up and over it.....he's hardheaded


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

A'ight...gonna head over there and install a new tub/shower. Got the old one out yesterday aft, had to remove studs and so on. Gotta cut some tile back, this one is an inch or so wider. Patch a big ol hole in the subfloor at the drain somebody cut out in the original installation. 

CYL!!! Humpity hump....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2012)

electricity is not always your friend


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2012)

Today is mah friday .... mah friday, mah friday


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> electricity is not always your friend


 really?? do tell!


slip said:


> Today is mah friday .... mah friday, mah friday


 TOMORROW is my Friday and next Tuesday will be my Monday!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2012)

Today is my Wednesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really?? do tell!
> 
> TOMORROW is my Friday and next Tuesday will be my Monday!



Ah HEM !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

*keebs !!!!*


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

miguel cervantes said:


> *keebs !!!!*


_*sir??????????*_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*sir??????????*_



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7316017&postcount=828


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got your schedule worked out for early Saturday morning?


 MORNING?????? uuuuhhhh, wait a minute, how early we talking here, bossman?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr, 2 1/2 hrs sleep.  Not a happy Quack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MORNING?????? uuuuhhhh, wait a minute, how early we talking here, bossman?



What, you want a thousand kids running for miles in the heat of the day? Duhhhh !!!

We have to be at Darton at 7:30 so they can walk the course and familiarize themselves with it. Then I think the first race starts at 9 am. I have no idea as to which race that will be since GISA has been extremely slack in getting a schedule of events out to us. (or at least the coach hasn't relayed it if she has it). Heck, I don't even know where on the Darton campus I am going. Thankfully it is a small campus.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, 2 1/2 hrs sleep.  Not a happy Quack.










Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, you want a thousand kids running for miles in the heat of the day? Duhhhh !!!
> 
> We have to be at Darton at 7:30 so they can walk the course and familiarize themselves with it. Then I think the first race starts at 9 am. I have no idea as to which race that will be since GISA has been extremely slack in getting a schedule of events out to us. (or at least the coach hasn't relayed it if she has it). Heck, I don't even know where on the Darton campus I am going. Thankfully it is a small campus.


 ok, so whens the last race & how long before they finish?  Ya'll going back up afterwards or staying or what? coming down Friday night?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

Really wanna drink my lunch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, so whens the last race & how long before they finish?  Ya'll going back up afterwards or staying or what? coming down Friday night?



Leaving when he gets out of school, that puts us checking in at the motel around 7pm or so, then off to dinner then back to let him get some good sleep in. Then we'll get up, check out of the motel, eat breakfast somewhere and be at Darton in time for the 7:30 walk through with his team. Like I said, there isn't a schedule so I don't know how many classes are running. We are AAA, and there is a AA in GISA, so who knows who is running first and when. Each 5k last around 25 minutes. The leaders will come in around 16 to 18 minutes and then everyone else will follow with their respective times. As soon as that race / class is done, the next one starts, and it is over when it is over. There are no trials / run-offs etc. You get it right the first time and you win, so there is no "last race" as in play offs.

Once the standings are announced and if our team is in the awards mix, we'll hang out for that, but otherwise we are on the road back home as soon as it is all over.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leaving when he gets out of school, that puts us checking in at the motel around 7pm or so, then off to dinner then back to let him get some good sleep in. Then we'll get up, check out of the motel, eat breakfast somewhere and be at Darton in time for the 7:30 walk through with his team. Like I said, there isn't a schedule so I don't know how many classes are running. We are AAA, and there is a AA in GISA, so who knows who is running first and when. Each 5k last around 25 minutes. The leaders will come in around 16 to 18 minutes and then everyone else will follow with their respective times. As soon as that race / class is done, the next one starts, and it is over when it is over. There are no trials / run-offs etc. You get it right the first time and you win, so there is no "last race" as in play offs.
> 
> Once the standings are announced and if our team is in the awards mix, we'll hang out for that, but otherwise we are on the road back home as soon as it is all over.


 dang, talk about a quick trip..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Here you go Keebs, just got this from the Coach.

Course open for walk-through: Saturday morning 7 a.m. - 8:30 a.m.
Girls AAA race: 9 a.m.
Boys AAA race: 10:20 a.m.

That puts Colin and his team racing at 10:20 am, if they stick to that schedule and don't start the race sooner. It will be over by 11 am except for the awards.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go Keebs, just got this from the Coach.
> 
> Course open for walk-through: Saturday morning 7 a.m. - 8:30 a.m.
> Girls AAA race: 9 a.m.
> ...


 ok, I'll get back with you & co-ordinate something!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go Keebs, just got this from the Coach.
> 
> Course open for walk-through: Saturday morning 7 a.m. - 8:30 a.m.
> Girls AAA race: 9 a.m.
> ...





Keebs said:


> ok, I'll get back with you & co-ordinate something!



Just allow urself a little extra time for those 4-way stops!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just allow urself a little extra time for those 4-way stops!


 yeah, I might fall asleep at one!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2012)

afternoon chilren howy'alldoin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> afternoon chilren howy'alldoin?


 ain't no chilren in here!!  Ain't you heard?? We're all oldeys now!

Kang Blood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Really wanna drink my lunch





Just drank mine, trying to get my head right.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just drank mine, _*trying to get my head right.*_


 ooopppppsss, sowwy.......... I only giggled a little bit......


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't no chilren in here!!  Ain't you heard?? We're all oldeys now!
> 
> Kang Blood!


you aint no oldey,,,,,,, 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Just drank mine, trying to get my head right.



atuboy.... red solo cup are skraight out of the can?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you aint no oldey,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> atuboy.... red solo cup are skraight out of the can?


 yeah, you're a keeper!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, you're a keeper!





 my dogs be hurtin tadef tuday! carharrts be worn out


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> my dogs be hurtin tadef tuday! carharrts be worn out


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

iwillnotridemy4wheeleriwillNOTridemy4wheeleriwillnotridemy4wheeler .





Alrighty then, I'm jumping in da Jeep !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iwillnotridemy4wheeleriwillNOTridemy4wheeleriwillnotridemy4wheeler .
> 
> Alrighty then, I'm jumping in da Jeep !!


*911 What's your emergency?*
Yeah, we have a situation out here on Spartadavisboro road, some guy riding the ditches in a big 'ol grane jeep going Wwwwhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 695009


 oooohhhh, I like that one!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 695029


 you just sent explicit details of what to do.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Home made chilli wif jalepeno's is what's for dinner..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home made chilli wif jalepeno's is what's for dinner..
> 
> View attachment 695032


 gassin da boy up for the weekend already?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> gassin da boy up for the weekend already?



Home made nitrus...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home made nitrus...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Mista Messican, don't forget about the phone call..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mista Messican, don't forget about the phone call..



Don't worry Chachi, I'll get it. Lemme' finish my second bowl of nitrus,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,chilli first..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mista Messican, don't forget about the phone call..


 you're having HIM call 911 for you?????? 

Later Folks, gotta go pull Mud outta the back room.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright Mill. I laid out a six week progressive training program for your adopted nephew along with some secret tips on running mechanics. If anyone can do it am an certain this boy can. He said he'd stay in touch with me and let me know how his progress is going.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2012)

Home from werk and got two full days to kill a deer ... Gotta make this happen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Home from werk and got two full days to kill a deer ... Gotta make this happen



Why are you typing to us? Get out there boy, while the gettin's good. Winds gonna start pickin up a little tomorrow and even more on Friday. 2mph today, calm this evening, 5mph tomorrow and 8mph on Friday out of the NE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alright Mill. I laid out a six week progressive training program for your adopted nephew along with some secret tips on running mechanics. If anyone can do it am an certain this boy can. He said he'd stay in touch with me and let me know how his progress is going.





Thanks Miglet, I owe you one!!







Wait a minute, no I don't.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you typing to us? Get out there boy, while the gettin's good. Winds gonna start pickin up a little tomorrow and even more on Friday. 2mph today, calm this evening, 5mph tomorrow and 8mph on Friday out of the NE.



Not gunna go tonight, bout to run and pick up a hoodie or something, was a little chilly out the last few mornings.

A little wind could be a good thing, where im at.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Miglet, I owe you one!!
> Wait a minute, no I don't.



Ohhh yes you do...











Oh wait a minute,,,,,,no you don't...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhh yes you do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Daaaaaaaang, for a minute there you sounded like a Obama "entitlesment"  knee grow ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, for a minute there you sounded like a Obama "entitlesment"  knee grow ??



Ok, just for that, now you do owe me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, just for that, now you do owe me...







Alrighty then, whatsa gonna be???  Fishing, or hunting??




Talked to my adoptived nephew and he's CONVINCED (thanks to you) that he can do this !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alrighty then, whatsa gonna be???  Fishing, or hunting??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I truly believe he can. He seems to have his head on straight and is very determined. If he can stay healthy over the next six weeks anything after that should be a breeze. Heck, if he pulls this off I need to start a training camp...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I truly believe he can. He seems to have his head on straight and is very determined. If he can stay healthy over the next six weeks anything after that should be a breeze. Heck, if he pulls this off I need to start a training camp...






You could call it "Miglet's BEAST Runners" .


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You could call it "Miglet's BEAST Runners" .



Messican coal rollers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Messican coal rollers





Oh yeaahhhhhhhhh baybay !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

Well


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

Yall rekon I seed the BEAST


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Messican coal rollers





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeaahhhhhhhhh baybay !!!!



Bunch of toenail bitin idjits...

Dang kid has been eatin us out of house and home the last week or so and coming home from school and sleepin for a couple of hours. All the signs of another growth spurt. Kid is gonna be 6 ft. tall before he gets out of 8th grade if he keeps this up...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of toenail bitin idjits...
> 
> Dang kid has been eatin us out of house and home the last week or so and coming home from school and sleepin for a couple of hours. All the signs of another growth spurt. Kid is gonna be 6 ft. tall before he gets out of 8th grade if he keeps this up...



Longer strides, less strides, better pace


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Longer strides, less strides, better pace



You would think. He's just now working on getting that back after all of the problems he had last year. Playing soccer this winter should improve that greatly, plus running public 5K's all of the off season. If it works he should be a real contender next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yall rekon I seed the BEAST


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2012)

Evenin Drivlers!  Man, what a week.  Seems like I take 1 step forward and 2 steps back, at work.  Ready for the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Evenin Drivlers!  Man, what a week.  Seems like I take 1 step forward and 2 steps back, at work.  Ready for the weekend.



Why you doin the hokey pokey at work?


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2012)

Dang Architects...change this, change that. Well heck, that's all right. I'll just start over, at your cost of course!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Dang Architects...change this, change that. Well heck, that's all right. I'll just start over, at your cost of course!


I have a saying about architects, but I can't repeat it on here.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

Architects an engineers be in league wid the debil


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a saying about architects, but I can't repeat it on here.





I know what they are.

Who needs a coat hanger rod that is lit up?  Who's ever heard of that, anyway?  Now I've got a 17 foot rod that has now got to be 21 feet!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a saying about architects, but I can't repeat it on here.





Hankus said:


> Architects an engineers be in league wid the debil


I reckon Ya'll would say the same thing about Quality Assurance Managers as well!!

I'll go crawl back under my rock


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Architects an engineers be in league wid the debil



You got that straight.



Laneybird said:


> I know what they are.
> 
> Who needs a coat hanger rod that is lit up?  Who's ever heard of that, anyway?  Now I've got a 17 foot rod that has now got to be 21 feet!



LED rope lighting?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I reckon Ya'll would say the same thing about Quality Assurance Managers as well!!
> 
> I'll go crawl back under my rock



Nope, you are just maximizing profits while maintaining a quality product. Archy's and Engineers have no concept of real world build-ability vs cost effective management. In their mind, you should be able to do whatever they dream up, regardless of the estimated cost provided for the original design to win the job. They know you have liquidated damages and a deadline at stake and it is all yours to lose.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2012)

LED rope lighting? [/QUOTE]


1/16"led with notch in the bottom of the acrylic rod.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> LED rope lighting?
> 
> 
> 1/16"led with notch in the bottom of the acrylic rod.



Actually they did it the hard way. If it is an acrylic rod all it requires is a good LED light source at ech end of the rod to illuminate the entire rod and everything hanging on it. Even by routing a shallow v-groove in the bottom of the rod would have focused more light downward on the hangers. Stupid Architects...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll have some time tomorrow to come and catch up, but wanted to pass this along for now. This is the daughter of a GREAT friend of mine! Please pass it along to anyone you know up North and keep an eye out. She's been missing since Monday!

Thank you!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 24, 2012)

Michigan..Wow, any idea how she got there?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

Michigan is way up there. Hope it ends good.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2012)

Dang Plum, hope they find her okay








Man drilling horn STANKS. stanky stanky work but its worth it with this purty new powder measure.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Man drilling horn STANKS. stanky stanky work but its worth it with this purty new powder measure.



Pic  Kill one fer us in the mornin hoss


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

It is even late in Kentucky. Got to be real late down there.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 25, 2012)

Everybody needs to be in the woods the next few weekends. That way nobody is out fishing. 

Sat. Caught 2 qts, shrimp then we found 10 reds in the box in 45 min.
Had 1 at 27" that had to be set free.

Today this PM. 14 trout, most of them 18 to 20". all in 2 hrs.

Does Bama have this weekend off?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2012)

dang morning came early today.







I agree so


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2012)

HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to everyone this morning.

Dang Gobblin, you need to adjust your alarm clock.  You have been getting up too early for me this week.

I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your good coffee just to get awake this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to everyone this morning.
> 
> Dang Gobblin, you need to adjust your alarm clock.  You have been getting up too early for me this week.
> 
> I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your good coffee just to get awake this morning.



I am not thirsty anymore as I have just about polished off the first pot of coffee.   Guess I should make another for the late risers.   I wish I owned an alarm clock.    But there is no need as I just wake up--some days a little earlier than others.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not thirsty anymore as I have just about polished off the first pot of coffee.   Guess I should make another for the late risers.   I wish I owned an alarm clock.    But there is no need as I just wake up--some days a little earlier than others.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Thigh high Thursday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thigh high Thursday



I like your description better than Eagle Eyes...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like your description better than Eagle Eyes...



MC, he is talking socks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MC, he is talking socks.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MC, he is talking socks.



TRG says otherwise


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> TRG says otherwise


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

friday eve.... ya gots ta love that!!!!!

mornin everyone!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Mornin' time rascals!
No tellin' how this day will turn, already dealing wit a idjit before 7.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Mornin' time rascals!
> No tellin' how this day will turn, already dealing wit a idjit before 7.



I told you not to call Quack that early in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to call Quack that early in the morning.



ohh..... I thought maybe he had visited the PF. 

Well, the best laid plans get blown out of the water. Got the truck loaded yesterday with corn, batteries, coon tubes, trailcams, and all my hunting gear..... and then the phone rang. Two more cases added on today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ohh..... I thought maybe he had visited the PF.
> 
> Well, the best laid plans get blown out of the water. Got the truck loaded yesterday with corn, batteries, coon tubes, trailcams, and all my hunting gear..... and then the phone rang. Two more cases added on today.



Not bringing any "coon tubes" with me........... but I am pondering where my dinner will be at about 7:30 in Albany tomorrow night. Blackbeards is out due to budget and grease content. Not exactly the kind of meal you want to be stuffing in a kid before he runs a 5k the next morning..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

I hear Albany is the new S. Africa
Mernin peepers!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

HI........... if I hadn't already put in for the time off, I wouldn't have come in, ain't feelin up to par & have no clue what the deal is............ 
Mornin...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

Mornin y'all....


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

xplane said "coon tube"


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HI........... if I hadn't already put in for the time off, I wouldn't have come in, ain't feelin up to par & have no clue what the deal is............
> Mornin...........


sniffles? me too.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin y'all....



hay x3


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not bringing any "coon tubes" with me........... but I am pondering where my dinner will be at about 7:30 in Albany tomorrow night. Blackbeards is out due to budget and grease content. Not exactly the kind of meal you want to be stuffing in a kid before he runs a 5k the next morning..



We've got a new Thai restaurant that i've heard good things about, but havent been there yet. It's in the old Austins BBQ spot on meredyth drive in that strip mall.
I don't know if i'll be back from hunting by then, because i got a lot of setting up to do.
 The coon tubes are quarter inch hardware cloth bent into tube shape and connected. Then, i snip off the wire on both ends and turn the sharp edges out. Electrical tape one end of a bungee cord to the top of the feeder leg and the other end to the wire tube. Coons trying to climb up the feeder either stick their paws with the sharp edges or their weight makes the cylinder slide down the leg. Quite the puzzle for the little varmints. It works!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HI........... if I hadn't already put in for the time off, I wouldn't have come in, ain't feelin up to par & have no clue what the deal is............
> Mornin...........



And?



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin y'all....



Mernin' Jeffro !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We've got a new Thai restaurant that i've heard good things about, but havent been there yet. It's in the old Austins BBQ spot on meredyth drive in that strip mall.
> I don't know if i'll be back from hunting by then, because i got a lot of setting up to do.
> The coon tubes are quarter inch hardware cloth bent into tube shape and connected. Then, i snip off the wire on both ends and turn the sharp edges out. Electrical tape one end of a bungee cord to the top of the feeder leg and the other end to the wire tube. Coons trying to climb up the feeder either stick their paws with the sharp edges or their weight makes the cylinder slide down the leg. Quite the puzzle for the little varmints. It works!



Can we make a similar device to keep folks off of Government assistance?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> sniffles? me too.
> hay x3


 not sure, eyes are watering for sure, I'm thinking sinus drainage...........always makes me feel yucky as all get out............ put it this way, I felt so bad last night *I* didn't eat supper and for the ones that know me, I don't miss meals............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not sure, eyes are watering for sure, I'm thinking sinus drainage...........always makes me feel yucky as all get out............ put it this way, I felt so bad last night *I* didn't eat supper and for the ones that know me, I don't miss meals............



I've had that for the last two weeks. Airborne is your friend, it will perk you right up and help you survive until your immune system wears that stuff out.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We've got a new Thai restaurant that i've heard good things about, but havent been there yet. It's in the old Austins BBQ spot on meredyth drive in that strip mall.
> I don't know if i'll be back from hunting by then, because i got a lot of setting up to do.
> The coon tubes are quarter inch hardware cloth bent into tube shape and connected. Then, i snip off the wire on both ends and turn the sharp edges out. Electrical tape one end of a bungee cord to the top of the feeder leg and the other end to the wire tube. Coons trying to climb up the feeder either stick their paws with the sharp edges or their weight makes the cylinder slide down the leg. Quite the puzzle for the little varmints. It works!


I wanna see a pic of that contraption!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?


 workin on it, may have to catch ya Friday night, may have to go to a funeral over in Randolph county tomorrow and stop by on the way back through.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We've got a new Thai restaurant that i've heard good things about, but havent been there yet. It's in the old Austins BBQ spot on meredyth drive in that strip mall.
> I don't know if i'll be back from hunting by then, because i got a lot of setting up to do.
> The coon tubes are quarter inch hardware cloth bent into tube shape and connected. Then, i snip off the wire on both ends and turn the sharp edges out. Electrical tape one end of a bungee cord to the top of the feeder leg and the other end to the wire tube. Coons trying to climb up the feeder either stick their paws with the sharp edges or their weight makes the cylinder slide down the leg. Quite the puzzle for the little varmints. It works!



Id like to see that, just to rid my mind of the crackpipe I invisioned.



Keebs said:


> not sure, eyes are watering for sure, I'm thinking sinus drainage...........always makes me feel yucky as all get out............ put it this way, I felt so bad last night *I* didn't eat supper and for the ones that know me, I don't miss meals............



oh my. I started severely nose bleeding again, ughhh


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

edited my post to include the pic. Off to work, see ya'll later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> oh my. I started severely nose bleeding again, ughhh



Also a little tip for you and Keebs that Colin's doc shared with us. A little neosporin on a q-tip swabbed in each nostril helps tremendously with these kind of fall colds.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've had that for the last two weeks. Airborne is your friend, it will perk you right up and help you survive until your immune system wears that stuff out.


which one?  I'll be doing the Walmart run this afternoon and was gonna pick SOMETHING up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> sniffles? me too.
> 
> 
> 
> hay x3



Mornin BR....go easy on da idjits this mornin, I'm runnin late!! 



rhbama3 said:


> We've got a new Thai restaurant that i've heard good things about, but havent been there yet. It's in the old Austins BBQ spot on meredyth drive in that strip mall.
> I don't know if i'll be back from hunting by then, because i got a lot of setting up to do.
> The coon tubes are quarter inch hardware cloth bent into tube shape and connected. Then, i snip off the wire on both ends and turn the sharp edges out. Electrical tape one end of a bungee cord to the top of the feeder leg and the other end to the wire tube. Coons trying to climb up the feeder either stick their paws with the sharp edges or their weight makes the cylinder slide down the leg. Quite the puzzle for the little varmints. It works!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin' Jeffro !



Mernin Mig!! 



Keebs said:


> not sure, eyes are watering for sure, I'm thinking sinus drainage...........always makes me feel yucky as all get out............ put it this way, I felt so bad last night *I* didn't eat supper and for the ones that know me, I don't miss meals............



Ruh roh....... a not feelin so well, hawngry Keebs!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> oh my. I started severely nose bleeding again, ughhh


 uuugghhhh, hate that for ya!


rhbama3 said:


> edited my post to include the pic. Off to work, see ya'll later!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also a little tip for you and Keebs that Colin's doc shared with us. A little neosporin on a q-tip swabbed in each nostril helps tremendously with these kind of fall colds.


That's a new one on me......... neosporin, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also a little tip for you and Keebs that Colin's doc shared with us. A little neosporin on a q-tip swabbed in each nostril helps tremendously with these kind of fall colds.



Hmmmm.....interesting!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruh roh....... a not feelin so well, hawngry Keebs!!!


 nope, not even hungry, but I did make myself eat a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast........... it ain't fair, here I got 4 days off coming & I ain't gonna feel like doing doodly squat!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 25, 2012)

Mornin! Feel like I just stepped into the infirmary


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Mornting Snowy!

Idk whats the situation, but headaches and big nose bleeding, I need a diagnosis other then cancer.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! 

Keebs sorry you don't feel good! That yucky stuff has been goin' around my house as well! My son had a fever on Friday & Saturday. He had so much drainage on Saturday mornin' he threw up! My daughter's been sneezing & congested so bad! My husband's been the same for nearly 2 weeks now! So far I'm the only one that ain't sick! I know my turns acomin' though! After they all get better then I'll get it. 




BTW: y'all tune into Redneck Rehab this weekend & watch the Matteson Family!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Mornting Snowy!
> 
> Idk whats the situation, but headaches and big nose bleeding, I need a diagnosis other then cancer.



Change in pressure/climate dryness? Hoping it goes away soon so ya feel better  you to Keebs! Same to yor household Cricket!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Change in pressure/climate dryness? Hoping it goes away soon so ya feel better  you to Keebs! Same to yor household Cricket!



Is a couple months too long? Been happening a while now. Blood tested ok, pressure was a lil high. Lots of stress ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2012)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin! Feel like I just stepped into the infirmary


 we need some of your home remedies!


Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> Keebs sorry you don't feel good! That yucky stuff has been goin' around my house as well! My son had a fever on Friday & Saturday. He had so much drainage on Saturday mornin' he threw up! My daughter's been sneezing & congested so bad! My husband's been the same for nearly 2 weeks now! So far I'm the only one that ain't sick! I know my turns acomin' though! After they all get better then I'll get it.
> 
> ...


 Dang, I'm hoping this front moving thru is gonna clear a lot of my mess up!
 I'll make sure it's set up to record just in case!


SnowHunter said:


> Change in pressure/climate dryness? Hoping it goes away soon so ya feel better  you to Keebs! Same to yor household Cricket!





BreamReaper said:


> Is a couple months too long? Been happening a while now. Blood tested ok, pressure was a lil high. _*Lots of stress *_?


I'm thinking that is a LOT of mine.......... lot going on here too!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


hey Muddro



Keebs said:


> we need some of your home remedies!
> 
> Dang, I'm hoping this front moving thru is gonna clear a lot of my mess up!
> I'll make sure it's set up to record just in case!
> ...


 bless yo hart shuga, i know everyday somebody says " i just dont know how yall do it"


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just making a King's drive thru. Lots to do, hollar at ya'll later.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just making a King's drive thru. Lots to do, hollar at ya'll later.


 tease!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Where's the Lysol 
Spray this place down.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> hey Muddro
> 
> 
> bless yo hart shuga, i know everyday somebody says " i just dont know how yall do it"


I've come to realize, it really isn't a "gender thing" any more..........I just think women naturally carry the weight of the world on their shoulders............. but there are some awesome men out there that help carry it too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's the Lysol
> Spray this place down.


 ain't that the truth!??!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ohh..... I thought maybe he had visited the PF.
> 
> Well, the best laid plans get blown out of the water. Got the truck loaded yesterday with corn, batteries, coon tubes, trailcams, and all my hunting gear..... and then the phone rang. Two more cases added on today.


Mornin bamma, if you need help drankin them 2 cases im in...


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin! Feel like I just stepped into the infirmary


Howyoudoin this mernin


Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> Keebs sorry you don't feel good! That yucky stuff has been goin' around my house as well! My son had a fever on Friday & Saturday. He had so much drainage on Saturday mornin' he threw up! My daughter's been sneezing & congested so bad! My husband's been the same for nearly 2 weeks now! So far I'm the only one that ain't sick! I know my turns acomin' though! After they all g
> 
> ...


Man,  hope y'all get better soon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just making a King's drive thru. Lots to do, hollar at ya'll later.


Awwwwwww Hail Kang Mud


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin bamma, if you need help drankin them 2and cases im in...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, not even hungry, but I did make myself eat a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast........... it ain't fair, here I got 4 days off coming & I ain't gonna feel like doing doodly squat!



 Sounds like a good weekend for Mudro and me to come visit, wouldn't have to do doodly squat and still get sumpin good to eat!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin! Feel like I just stepped into the infirmary



 Don't it?? Hey Shmoo!! 



Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> Keebs sorry you don't feel good! That yucky stuff has been goin' around my house as well! My son had a fever on Friday & Saturday. He had so much drainage on Saturday mornin' he threw up! My daughter's been sneezing & congested so bad! My husband's been the same for nearly 2 weeks now! So far I'm the only one that ain't sick! I know my turns acomin' though! After they all get better then I'll get it.
> 
> ...



Mornin Crickett....hate it when that happens!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Just making a King's drive thru. Lots to do, hollar at ya'll later.



 I got to be Kang the other day! 

Awwwww Hail......Kang Mud!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's the Lysol
> Spray this place down.














And while we're at it.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Is a couple months too long? Been happening a while now. Blood tested ok, pressure was a lil high. Lots of stress ?


Can your doc run something like a vitamin/mineral panel to see if you're ask out of whack? 


Keebs said:


> we need some of your home remedies!
> 
> Dang, I'm hoping this front moving thru is gonna clear a lot of my mess up!
> I'll make sure it's set up to record just in case!
> ...


Brags apple cider vinegar, 1t every day  or raw honey (preferably with honey comb in it) mixed with 1t cinnamon each day for a week or so


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 25, 2012)

Mornin botg! Doin alright here, how you doin? 

Hey Shmoo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Can your doc run something like a vitamin/mineral panel to see if you're ask out of whack?



I've met the boy, and you don't have to be a Dr. to know he is out of whack..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good weekend for Mudro and me to come visit, wouldn't have to do doodly squat and still get sumpin good to eat!!!
> And while we're at it.....


 I could handle that!



SnowHunter said:


> Can your doc run something like a vitamin/mineral panel to see if you're ask out of whack?
> 
> _*Brags apple cider vinegar*_, 1t every day  or raw honey (preferably with honey comb in it) mixed with 1t cinnamon each day for a week or so


I believe in that stuff to stop my heartburn, found out regular apple cider works too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

CYL!! Gonna head over to brudders....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!! Gonna head over to brudders....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

steak makes me smile...see 

fried taters wif onions an corn off da cobb is nice also


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> steak makes me smile...see
> 
> fried taters wif onions an corn off da cobb is nice also


Ilovesteak!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> steak makes me smile...see
> 
> fried taters wif onions an corn off da cobb is nice also



Heck yeah. What time will it be ready?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Morning everybody...it's thirsty Thursday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody...it's thirsty Thursday!



Mernin Bob / boB / BoB...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody...it's thirsty Thursday!


 Hi there!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bob / boB / BoB...


 It's B.squared............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah. What time will it be ready?


i wish i would have read this sooner.. sorry it's gone
IOU MR.Miguel de Cervantez Saavedra 


boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody...it's thirsty Thursday!



yes it is! 

ima samplin tanight


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i wish i would have read this sooner.. sorry it's gone
> IOU MR.Miguel de Cervantez Saavedra
> 
> 
> ...


 whatcha gonna sampil?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bob / boB / BoB...





Keebs said:


> Hi there!
> 
> It's B.squared............



Mernin Miguel and D3!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Mernin Miguel and D3!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whatcha gonna sampil?



sumthin out of a red solo cup


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sumthin out of a red solo cup


 you one of these guys???????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you one of these guys???????



wow you found my birfday party pitchas .... way ta go mrs keebs you get the prize


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wow you found my birfday party pitchas .... way ta go mrs keebs you get the prize



Don't ask Keebs. Just let it go...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just had lunch with my boy. He had a job interview at the hospital here in Athens. What a nice surprise. He looked so handsome with his starched shirt and purple tie. 
Gawd I love that boy!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wow you found my birfday party pitchas .... way ta go _*Ms.*_ keebs you get the prize


 I good that way, but oh, wait, I fixed it for you.......... now where's my prize??????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just had lunch with my boy. He had a job interview at the hospital here in Athens. What a nice surprise. He looked so handsome with his starched shirt and purple tie.
> Gawd I love that boy!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't ask Keebs. Just let it go...


 YOU didn't even notice his "snaffuu"! Shame on you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't ask Keebs. Just let it go...


yes sir.. i will 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just had lunch with my boy. He had a job interview at the hospital here in Athens. What a nice surprise. He looked so handsome with his starched shirt and purple tie.
> Gawd I love that boy!


aaaawwww... hang on... we didn't have lunch tagether???


Keebs said:


> I good that way, but oh, wait, I fixed it for you.......... now where's my prize??????



hold yer hourses womenz! im still buildin it.... yer very own red solo cup outfit...aawwww


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU didn't even notice his "snaffuu"! Shame on you!



you leave my deddy alone


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes sir.. i will
> 
> hold yer hourses womenz! im still buildin it.... yer very own red solo cup outfit...aawwww


 you said "sir" to the messican!
 Kewl!  I'll love it & cherish it & wear it & ........... you get the picture..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you leave my _*deddy*_ alone






SHUGGUM'SSSSSS You Got Some 'Splainin to doooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes sir.. i will
> 
> aaaawwww... hang on... we didn't have lunch tagether???
> 
> ...


My other boy, silly. 



blood on the ground said:


> you leave my deddy alone


----------



## huntinstuff (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey work week, I have two words fer ya... KISS IT!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you one of these guys???????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Hey work week, I have two words fer ya... KISS IT!


 hold your horses, I get to say that at 5:00ish today myself!


Crickett said:


>


 like that, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

anyone want to guess what i'd rather be doin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone want to guess what i'd rather be doin?


I'll guess............................................................................................

























































playin nekkid twista wiff yo deddy & Quack...........


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2012)

Had him 40 yards away .... raining leaves and massive sun glare kept me from finding him in the scope before he faded off into the thicket.






On like donkey kong now


----------



## huntinstuff (Oct 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Had him 40 yards away .... raining leaves and massive sun glare kept me from finding him in the scope before he faded off into the thicket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a bunch of excuses to me. Spray and pray son... spray and pray.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll guess............................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eeewwwww.... what if one of'emz feet stank? i can see it now.. i start ta fall an end up pullin a big ol chunk of hair outa deddys back.. howbout no to da twista an yes ta fishin!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Ohhhh man, a 4 hour nap is what im scraymin'. Hate i missed so much.

BTW -MC- any updates on the Yule Log? Havent meandered over to the thread lately.

bbq bacon baked beans, bakeded cheekun, konebreds, & somma Granny's cookies (choc chip, coconut, pecans)


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Sounds like a bunch of excuses to me. Spray and pray son... spray and pray.



Cant say i didnt think about it. Aim for something brown and hope for the best


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Had him 40 yards away .... raining leaves and massive sun glare kept me from finding him in the scope before he faded off into the thicket.
> 
> On like donkey kong now


 I just knew I was gonna see you doing the "I got'em" dance!!


blood on the ground said:


> eeewwwww.... what if one of'emz feet stank? i can see it now.. i start ta fall an end up pullin a big ol chunk of hair outa deddys back.. howbout no to da twista an yes ta fishin!


 that'd been my second guess.........


BreamReaper said:


> Ohhhh man, a 4 hour nap is what im scraymin'. Hate i missed so much.
> 
> BTW -MC- any updates on the Yule Log? Havent meandered over to the thread lately.
> 
> bbq bacon baked beans, bakeded cheekun, konebreds, & somma Granny's cookies (choc chip, coconut, pecans)


 I like Granny's cookies.............


slip said:


> Cant say i didnt think about it. Aim for something brown and hope for the best


 don't you start that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 git, the new one is up.................... SLIP, lock it down, darlin'!


----------

